# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Mapping Elements, Starting with Preset Tables and Chairs

## Bogie

These are some table and chair presets that I made.  Most of the chairs are from pictures I took and the tables are wood textures I Photoshopped into tables.

Do you prefer the tables empty or do you like them with plates cups and food on them?

I have a lot more of this kind of preset elements for battlemaps, if you are interested please let me know.

 
 

UPDATE  08/18/2016   This is the first post of a thread that currently has almost 600 posts and over a thousand mapping elements.
Recently, Mark Oliva did a ton of work to combine all of them and some additional element of mine into a ginormous collection
of mapping elements.  They are available free from his Vintyri Project in DundJinni (.png ), Fractal Mapper, and Campaign Cartographer formats.
For more information this link will take you to his post about this here on The Guild: Bogie's Mapping Elements Guild Announcement
Or this one will go directly to the download page off site:https://www.vintyri.org/vintyri/dj_addons.htm#vcc
I've had fun Making all these, I hope you have fun using them.

----------


## pasis

Hey, good looking pizza there. I got to go and get something to eat  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

These look really good, thanks for posting! Do you have examples of a chair fully exposed rather than being partly under the table? Have some rep!

----------


## Mark Oliva

It's great to see you and some of the others among us who post at the Dundjinni forums here.  As I've mentioned before, with Dundjinni itself being out of business at present, there always is the danger that the forums one day might vanish.  The guild here is a good alternative, if and when that happens.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, glad you like them.  Yes I have these and many other chairs and tables by themselves.  Here are a nice selection of chairs and a few tables for you.  The jpg pic is just a sample sheet of everything in the ZIP file.  I made all the tables from wood textures, mostly from cgTextures.com.  The chairs are all real chairs I took pictures of.  You are free to use them as you wish.



1Chair-Ornate-1_bg.zip

----------


## Steel General

Nicely done...

----------


## tilt

nice bogie, thanks for posting I'm sure a lot of people will find use for these - very well made  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

More Table and chairs for mapping and gaming.  ( note that they were made at different times for different uses and are not all to the same scale )

----------


## maxsdaddy

Awesome. Thanks Bogie.

----------


## Bogie

Here are a couple more preset weapon tables.

----------


## Bogie

Thursday's 2 for 1 special at the bar.  Where everyone knows your name.

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday and just about time to head home for the weekend, so how about a House.  Here is a Large roof of a house I made using shingles from cgTextures.

----------


## Bogie

Some chests that I made for your treasure room.

----------


## Bogie

These were intended to be used as sarcophagi, but they could just be very fancy chests.

----------


## Redrobes

These look really good. Are most of them public domain, or CC licensed or something like that ?

----------


## Bogie

Depends on how specific you want to get.  
The chairs are all real chairs that I took pictures of and then edited.  So they are 100% my work and you are welcome to use them as you wish.
The tables, chests, house, and sarcophagi all started as some type of picture or texture on cgTextures.com and were photoshopped by me into the objects I posted.  For example, three of the chests were made from pictures of medieval doors to which I added hinges and corners and engravings to make them into chests.
You should check the EULA on cgTextures to see how it applies to this.  I believe they are free to use as long as they are part of a larger picture or map and are not used in a video game.
The bars and weapons tables are all made by me using smaller Items posted on Dundjinni and therefore free to use as desired.
BUT I am no expert in copyright law, this is just my personal opinion.

BTW, Thanks, glad you like them!

----------


## Amsirahc

I must say that I am new to the entire cartography scene (this is my first post), and stumbling upon this topic was a blessing.  Your work is phenomenal, even if you are just taking textures and turning them into objects.  I can't quite afford Photoshop yet, but plan on getting it in the future, but have been using GIMP for the time being.  Any pointers for a newcomer?

As for the EULA question Redrobes asked about, the cgTextures.com site has a section under About concerning the licensing.  As I was reading the licensing info, it seems that you can use the textures for personal and commercial use, except that you cannot resell the textures as is; they must be modified to fit a model and cannot be sold as a texture pack.  Direct link to their license info: http://cgtextures.com/content.php?action=license

----------


## Bogie

These are all items I took pictures of and then photoshopped.  They are free to use as you wish.

----------


## Bogie

All of these items were made from photos I took and are free to use as you wish.  Happy New Year!

----------


## tilt

and you keep them coming - great work Bogie, I think its about time you get rep-slammed by my +15 chair leg of splintery repping  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks!  I've never been hit by a splintery chair leg before, I thought it would hurt more!

----------


## The Goblin's Lair

Bogie, these are superb - thank you for sharing!

----------


## Bogie

You're welcome, here are some more.
Here's a lantern in 3 configurations

Some market tables:

----------


## maxsdaddy

You sir, are a sharing machine. I'll have to scope out more on the forum and spread some rep just so I can come back and rep you again. (though I may have to send you a bill for all the cardstock you've made me use) lol.

----------


## Bogie

I like seeing my stuff get used in maps, I can handle the cardstock as long as you don't expect reimbursement for the ink. :Razz: 
Thank you and Atpollard for the Rep.

----------


## Bogie

Saturday Special: a house.  The roof tiles are from cgTextures.com

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Very nice stuff here *claps*

----------


## Bogie

Gotta post something quick before I go to bed:

Some Tavern Tables

----------


## pasis

A lot of good stuff in here. Definitely worth rep...

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, glad you like it!

----------


## Bogie

For those of you who prefer your furniture without items on them:

----------


## Bogie

Now something a little different.

----------


## Neyjour

Wonderful tables Bogie!  I snagged a bunch of them.  Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

You're welcome.

----------


## Bogie

Friday night, a good excuse to post some more map objects:

----------


## Bogie

I have to stop procrastinating and work on a pile of bills, but first another post:

----------


## Bogie

A while back I  made a bunch of doors and windows for Dundjinni and Maptools so here are some of them:

----------


## Bogie

This is the round balcony I made for the Temple of Greater Evil map I posted in the Finished Maps forum.  
Click here to see the map:http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ngeon-Finished

----------


## Neyjour

That's a really nice piece!  *snagged*  Thanks Bogie!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday and I haven't posted anything here since Sunday night, I'm a slacker.

So here is something to hold you till I get home.
Here is a chimney, Table setting, and Sarcophagus I made.

----------


## Bogie

Since this is the Cartography Guild, here are a couple of preset map tables.  Someone is planning an Adventure!
Just made both of these tonight, feedback appreciated.

----------


## razcor

Cool, I love your care for details!

----------


## Neyjour

Wonderful presets Bogie!  Love the items you've chosen, and the placement of each one looks really good, very randomly realistic.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, Glad you like them.

----------


## JoeyD473

Those tables with maps are totally amazing, and very well detailed

----------


## jfrazierjr

I recognize one of those maps from here on the guild...

----------


## Bogie

@JoeyD473  Thanks, with this kind of preset it is all about the details.

@jfrazierjr   Yeah, 3 or 4 of them are from the great artists here at CG.  All 3 on the left table and the one with the bloody handprint on the other.

----------


## Bogie

Here is one I made a couple years ago, Ivory Carver's Workshop

----------


## Bogie

Some tavern tables

----------


## atpollard

I love it (center table): 
"Hey, leave yer axe on the table by the door! This is a respectible establishment."

----------


## Bogie

"You mean I gotta put ALL me weapons on the table?"


Adventure Planning


Glad you like them!

----------


## Bogie

A place to rest your head.

----------


## jfrazierjr

WOW.. thats a giant key!!!

----------


## Mateus090985

These are pieces of art friend!

----------


## Bogie

Can you imagine the Vault that key might open!

Thanks Mateus!

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Can you imagine the Vault that key might open!
> 
> Thanks Mateus!


Heh...well.... honestly, in my existing 4E game, I have FOUR such keys, made of ummm platinum or adamantium(or something).  The campaign started in a dwarven city(underdark) where the players have been for over 1000 years(well..the players themselves have not been around that long) and in the end, they have to find 4 keys(they have found one, the others are still missing but they have some leads), clear out the "road", and open the gates to topside.

----------


## Bogie

Sounds like a good premise for a game!

----------


## kaelin

wonderful pieces! thanks for sharing them!

----------


## Bogie

Here are a few marble tables.

----------


## Bogie

Instant Campsite for those random night time encounters

----------


## Simon33600

These are all wonderful! 

Thanks for sharing these!

----------


## Bogie

You are welcome Simon, and since you brought it up I shall have to add some more items, especially since it is Friday night.

----------


## Bogie

Just a quick one before bed, a new chair.

----------


## Bogie

Here is a workshop all set up for your map.

----------


## Gidde

These are great! Thanks for sharing them  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

You are welcome, and since you like them here's some more.

----------


## Bogie

And here is an instant bedroom for a rustic setting.

----------


## Bogie

Today we have some bridges I made.

----------


## TheBigBlueFrog

These are amazing, Bogie. Is all of this done in Photoshop, or do you start with a 3D model of some sort? The bridges and houses especially have so much depth!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks,  all done in Photoshop by editing texture photos (most are from cgTextures.com, items from the DundJinni Forums or pictures I've taken. )

----------


## Bogie

I played with one of the bridges, put a little spherical curve on it to simulate the bridge being arched over the river.  
What do you think?

----------


## TheBigBlueFrog

I like it. The perspective on your houses is a nice touch too. Gives them a little more depth.

----------


## Lukc

Damn, but this is turning into an expansive collection! Well done Bogie!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks,  I appreciate the feedback.   More objects to come.   Though it is getting hard to keep track of which ones I have already posted.

----------


## arsheesh

Wow, this is a great resource.  Thanks for sharing Bogie.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Bogie

You're welcome.  With everyone being so nice, how can I not keep posting.

Here are some boats and canoes.  These were all made from photos I took of models in gift stores.

----------


## Bogie

Friday night, I have to post something before I go to bed.  OK, Snakes it is!

----------


## Lukc

Really nice stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Lukc!

Here are some rugs for your building maps.

----------


## Bogie

And Barrels and Baskets of stuff for a marketplace.  All from pictures I took.

----------


## maxsdaddy

Super fun! Pictures you took while shopping? If so your market rocks!

----------


## Bogie

If I remember correctly, it was a greenhouse, florist, country store, gift store combination.

----------


## maxsdaddy

Every rpg needs a store that sells everything from yarn to sandstars. In the Jersey neck of the woods where I live the closest thing is W@lm@rt! All the rest is only sold in overpriced specialty shops.

----------


## Bogie

Every Town square needs a fountain pool to provide water to the locals and water for their horses.

----------


## Bogie

Wall Sconce / Torches.  Weapons Table, Fish Market Table.

----------


## Bogie

Friday Night (technically it is Saturday now) must post something....... Ahah!  Statues!  These were all made from photos I took.

----------


## Gidde

Yet more very cool elements. I am totally raiding this thread once I'm done running the adventure I bought a map pack to run  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, let me know if you have specific requests, I have a huge library of items.

Here are a few more:

----------


## Bogie

Skulls Skulls and more Skulls

----------


## Gidde

I certainly will, thanks! This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for the support!

I'm hungry.  How about some food items?

----------


## Bogie

I made a series of 4" x 4" floor tiles.   before I spend a lot of time making more of these I'd like to see if there is any interest and if 4x4 works or would 6x6 or 8x8 be better.
These are all 4" x 4" at 200 ppi
Let me know if you are interested or not.  Thanks

----------


## Jacktannery

I really like these Bogie. Neyjour made some good mods of your tiles here: http://neyjour.deviantart.com/gallery/32844057#/d4mkt5f I've used these tiles before and I really like them. Great work.

----------


## Gidde

4 by 4 is cool, 8 by 8 would be freakin' awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Ok, here are some 8x8" floors.  I had to use jpg.  At this size, pngs are to large to post.

Standard is 200ppi, 1" = 5'

----------


## Gidde

Dang, I can't load the actual pics on my phone, but I'm excited to see them! Thanks for making big ones  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogie

To make the wait worth it, here are a couple more for when you get home:

----------


## Bogie

More.

----------


## Bogie

For my 500th post I have some large preset tables!  Enjoy!

----------


## Gidde

Ooh, now that I can see those 8x8 tiles they are awesome! Love the tables too  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

You are like one of those guys who gets into making miniature furniture and decor for those big doll houses aren't you? We could run a challenge using all this stuff.

----------


## Bogie

Glad you guys are liking this stuff.  Not sure about doll houses, kind of the other way around.  I often take pictures of real and miniature furniture to make mapping objects, and I assemble the objects into presets so people can make better maps faster.

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday again so I have to add something new.

These are sections of Docks that can be used to make docks or piers, or even crude bridges.

----------


## Bogie

And here are some of the docks preset with stuff on them.

----------


## Bogie

Today I made a bunch of food display cases for a store or market.  The original case was extracted and modified from art by Dragonwolf and the most of the food came from cgTextures.com

----------


## TheBigBlueFrog

> Friday Night (technically it is Saturday now) must post something....... Ahah!  Statues!  These were all made from photos I took.


These statues are my favorite, so far. Great work.

----------


## Bogie

Here are some weapons.

----------


## Bogie

I realized I was slacking.  I haven't posted anything here in 2 weeks.

Some stoves.

And a place at the Fireplace  (fireplace by supercaptain, preset by me)

----------


## josephgene

these are FANTASTIC!!!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, Glad you like them.  Welcome to the Guild!


I used Photoshop to turn the ShortSword above into a LongSword:

----------


## Bogie

Took this picture last weekend and photoshopped it into a useful format,

Washtub full and empty versions.

----------


## Bogie

More stuff I took pictures of.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

How the bloody hell do you find time to do all this awesome stuff? I am very impressed.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, I just take a lot of pictures of old stuff.  The rest is just editing with photoshop.  As for time, I usually stay up to late ( but today it was very slow at the office )

----------


## Bogie

Still cranking them out for you.

----------


## Jacktannery

These are really excellent Bogie - thank you so much. I keep trying to dream up maps designed around these fantastic elements.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks.  I'm always happy to see them get used.

The past 3 weekends were spent traveling so I took lots of pictures.

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday and time for some new presets.  This time I worked with a fireplace posted by Shessar a member at DundJinni Forums and added a bunch of items.  Let me know what you think.

----------


## Bogie

Before I go to bed:

The Interrogation Room.

----------


## Bogie

Friday Special    3 versions of the baker's table at the marketplace

----------


## Bogie

Some Tables

----------


## Bogie

A pre-made Garden with fountain for you.

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

You've been making some incredible map elements here, Bogie!  I am tempted to make a map just for the purpose of populating it with as many of these as I can (within reason).

----------


## rahta

Wow o_o Thank you, all of these are great and the garden is lovely as well, but maaaaaan that mess in the interogation room <3 I just can't wait to use them XD

----------


## Bogie

Glad to hear you are enjoying them. :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Just some tables today.


more added

----------


## Bogie

And a few chairs to go with the tables.

----------


## Saurus

I've been lurking these fora for quite some time now, but seeing as how I've recently begun using truckloads of these little jewels in my own humble mapmaking projects I figured I'd dedicate my first post to you. Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## jtougas

Awesome Stuff !! It really makes me want to FINALLY learn how to do these for myself but if that time never comes it's great to know that there are some truly great pieces made by some great artists. Repped !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like and use them.  

Welcome to the forums Saurus.

----------


## Bogie

Here are some more shingled rooftops, and houses.  The shingle texture is courtesy of cgTextures.
Note:  the first 2 that look the same are 2 different sizes

----------


## Bogie

Here is a new map table preset I just made today.

----------


## Bogie

And now I made an Alchemist or Wizard's Lab Table.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Here are some more shingled rooftops, and houses.  The shingle texture is courtesy of cgTextures.
> Note:  the first 2 that look the same are 2 different sizes


Hmmm.  It seems like something's wrong here.  The first two symbols in my download are identical in size (and probably all other respects), both being 256 x 183 pixels in size.  In addition, all four symbols seem to be in something of a mini-scale.  In Dundjinni or CC3, for instance, the first two buildings would have a scale size of 6,4 x 4,6 feet.  That might just be enough for a child's playhouse.

----------


## Jacktannery

Mark, I think that is because you are downloading the thumbnails. Click on each of the four roof thumbnails one by one and save the resulting original-sized image to your desktop.

Bogie, those roofs are fantastic.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Jack, glad you like them.

Mark:  Like jack said those are just the thumbnails.  Most of the items In the post are just thumbnails so you might want to go back through the whole thread and re-download the full size items again.

----------


## ruff

Dude I love this thread..  :Smile:  So many fantastic pieces..

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Ruff, enjoy!  The more people like it the more I seem to keep posting!

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday Night Special time again.  Here are some more tables.

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

Wow!  I love that one on the right. SO COOL!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Seraphine.

The table on the left is a photo I took of a real table.  The other 3 are extracted from floor tiles.

----------


## Bogie

Tonight I made a research table for an evil Priest.  It is non specific enough that it could be used for an evil wizard also.  Have fun.

----------


## atpollard

Nice table, but it made me immediately think of ... just another day at "Evil-Inc"  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

LOL!  Those big corporations are all Evil.  At least it's not a total cubicle farm.  "Hey, I'm out of Virgin Elf Blood, anyone got some extra they can spare?"

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday!  Time for some Braziers / Ceremonial Bowls.

----------


## TheBigBlueFrog

Bogie, I would love to see a before and after for one of these, showing the image you started out with compared to the finished product.

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

> It's Friday!  Time for some Braziers / Ceremonial Bowls.


Oooh, I could use some of these!  Especially the ones with fire, and probably the one that I presume is a "Scrying bowl"

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, glad you like them.




> Bogie, I would love to see a before and after for one of these, showing the image you started out with compared to the finished product.


This is the original photo I took a few years ago, and the first bowl I made from it.  Then I kept adding stuff.

----------


## Bogie

Here are some rugs to put on your floors.

----------


## ruff

Those look awesome bogie

----------


## anomiecoalition

These are perfect for the desert oriented maps I've been working on lately...Thanks

----------


## Bogie

Thanks ruff &  anomiecoalition, hope they are useful, and thanks for the rep ruff & alex!

----------


## Bogie

I had my camera with me at a Lowe's Garden Center and these are things I took pictures of.
Fountains, Birdbaths, Plant Pots, Bowls and a glass top table. Hope some of them are useful to you.

----------


## TheBigBlueFrog

Thanks for the before and after. Excellent work.

----------


## Mateus090985

Great work. I am very thankfull for all your effort. One question... how do you guys organize these symbols? What folder structure do you use? I am having a hard time to come up with a +- intuitive structure.

----------


## Bogie

Since I mostly use these in DundJinni, I organize them around the program's file structure, but there is a lot of leeway.  I find that the more directories i have the easier it is to find things.
So instead of one big floor directory I have Floor-Brick, Floor-Dirt, Floor Fancy, Floor-Grass, Floor Rock, Floor-Tile, Floor-Water, Floor Wood.
For Furniture I have  Furniture-Beds, Furniture-Chairs, Furniture-Chests, Furniture-Crates-Barrells, Furniture-Misc, Furniture-Shelves-Bureaus, Furniture-Tables,

----------


## Bogie

Been out taking pictures of stuff again.  Any of it work for you?



And these coffins / Sarcophagi were made from cgTectures.

----------


## Mateus090985

I see =). And thank for the additions. I particulary liked the chests.

----------


## Bogie

More stuff I took pictures of and modified for use,

----------


## Pryme8

Blank simple farm...



decorate it how you want...

----------


## Pryme8

Jackal House Guild Hall



needs light and shadow...

keep in mind its three stories tall...


Here are the last two without grass if you want them like that...

----------


## Pryme8

> Every Town square needs a fountain pool to provide water to the locals and water for their horses.


how did you do the curved stones?  very smooth especially on the white marble one

----------


## Bogie

Most of these objects are photos that either I took myself or downloaded from a texture site like cgTextures.com.  I then edit them in photoshop to get the look and format that I want.  The white marble fountain is actually a pic of a stained glass church window, courtesy of cgTextures.  The darker fountain with the statue in the center is the same picture.  A couple of the others are door archways, copy flip paste add water and now you have a pool.

Nice work on the farmhouses.

This is t he original photo for the marble fountain.

----------


## Pryme8

amazing, you have really inspired me to look at elements for textures in a whole new light.

also do to your detail in the things you make, im looking at programing a HTML5 Canvas element, that I can start looking at porting some of these features into maps and make them interact able...  If I get it working Ill link you, and see if you would be interested in working on some things for it.

----------


## Bogie

Here are a few new items from my photos.  Happy Friday!

----------


## Bogie

A double post today.  Here are some washbasins and sinks for your bathroom.  All from photos I took.

----------


## Bogie

To commemorate 10,000 views on this thread ( and the fact that my 1:00pm appointment didn't show up so I have time to kill ) I have a new preset tavern bar for you.

----------


## Bogie

I took this photo in a novelty shop and first turned it into a candle holder.  Then Eanwulf suggested that I make a skull altar out of it, so I made several.

Candle Holders


Skull Altars,  The round grey dais is courtesy of Greytale's great artwork.



Let me know what you think.

----------


## Mateus090985

Looks excelent! Thank you again.

----------


## rasp910

Thanks Bogie! I look forward to using these.

----------


## Bogie

You're all welcome.  Glad you like them, I had fun making the skull altars.

----------


## Bogie

It's Friday Night (actually it's 2 am Saturday but who's counting ) and I need to post stuff!

So here are a bunch of random things I have taken pictures of recently and made into objects you can use.

----------


## Mateus090985

Again, beautifull work. I am specially looking for various statues right now and the one that you put is a nice add on.

----------


## Bogie

I have a few more statues.  I'll post the ones I can find.  These are all ones that I made from pictures I took. I may have posted some of these before. There are a lot more posted on the DundJinni Forums by other people.

----------


## ruff

Bogie, In your rustic bedroom setting.. Where did you find the animal hides?? Could you post them by chance??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

With the exception of the BearSkin Rug, these are not my pics, they were posted on DundJinni by other members.

----------


## ruff

Those are awesome.. Thanks..  :Smile:

----------


## ruff

Here are two more hides I found and edited out the backgrounds to add to the rugs..

----------


## Jacktannery

Lovely as ever Bogie; and thanks to you too Ruff.

----------


## Bogie

Yeah, those are great Ruff!!!

Thanks for the Rep Jack!

----------


## Bogie

Me and my camera, out taking pictures again this weekend.

----------


## ruff

not bad.. I like it..  :Smile:  The rugs should come in handy..

----------


## Lukc

Nice!  :Smile:  What kind of lens do you use?

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Luc & Ruff, glad you like them.

Most of the time I use an older Sony camera with the zoom lens that it came with.  But these were all taken with my phone camera, a Samsung Stratosphere.  It's not as good as my Sony camera, but not bad at all.  And it is usually with me, I don't always have the camera.

----------


## Mateus090985

I am a big lover of your work Bogie. It is very usefull for me. Thank you.

----------


## Bogie

Glad to hear it!

----------


## jtougas

I ma also a huge fan of your stuff Bogie as it was a table and benches of yours that sparked the "Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" series of maps I'm working on now  :Smile:  Thanks so much for sharing !!

----------


## Bogie

Wow, that's cool to hear, be looking forward to seeing the maps when they are done.

----------


## jtougas

The Adventures of Calan Stonebridge (WIP Thread)

 I hope you enjoy them  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Ah, that's why that sounded familiar, I have seen them.  Nice work.

It's Friday, time to post something new.  I have been trying to work with layers in photoshop.  This set of shelves was made by IronDwarf.  He posted the psd file with the layers all set up.  I just had to put new layers in between his to  be able to put objects on the shelves.  I figured that out  and it came out OK so I am going to post that as today's offering.  Hope you like it.

----------


## anomiecoalition

awesome...any chance you could post the .psd?  I've been wanting to try to mess with creating decorated shelves for a while.

----------


## Mateus090985

I love fridays =).

----------


## Bogie

As I mentioned this original psd file is the work of IronDwarf, a DundJinni member from a couple years ago.  He did not post any restrictions on the use of his art, but he should be credited if is is used in any significant way.  He did post the psd so that anyone could use it and make new shelves.

There are 2 psd files, the one I used and a lighter one.

----------


## jtougas

Wow those really look great. I'll be using those I can see it already....  :Smile:  Thanks so much for sharing !!

----------


## ruff

Your getting the grasp of it good bogie.. Keep plugging away, You should see one of my encounter maps that I have everything on lol.. Most times if it is a simple map, I have 20-30 layers.. Thank god for groups  :Wink:  or I would be lost.. But as the map progresses I flatten layers of like items, it saves on memory, space and keeps it more streamlined for when I revisit them..

----------


## Bogie

Playing with shadows and wood textures I ended up making stairs.  10ft and 5 ft widths, with & without depth shadows, in multiple lengths.

----------


## jtougas

These are really good. Stairs can be tricky and you nailed these. Speaking of layers. My last Calan Stonebridge encounter map had over 100 before I finished it  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks jtougas.  How did you ever keep track of 100 layers?

Tonight I made some stone steps using a granite texture and a rough stone texture, both from cgTextures.

----------


## ruff

> Thanks jtougas.  How did you ever keep track of 100 layers?
> 
> Tonight I made some stone steps using a granite texture and a rough stone texture, both from cgTextures.


You want to group them into folders.. Makes life so much easier.. Here is also a set of stairs I made for a map I did.. The texture came from cgtextures as well..  :Wink: 

BTW I like the stair work you got there bogie..

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, you've got some nice stairs as well!

Whoa!  200th post!

----------


## jtougas

Those granite stairs are great (those are going in the object folder) and I wish GIMP had layer groups.  :Smile:  For me it's just a matter of paying attention but of course with that much stuff going on I almost always move something or delete something I didn't mean to.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

This is a large circular staircase to go along a curved wall like the inside or outside of a tower.

----------


## ruff

Thats pretty awesome bogie, been waiting to see what you upload this week..  :Wink:

----------


## Jacktannery

I remember those - I used the shadow overlay in my ice-mage's tower map for Gardmore Abbey; I had no idea they were yours. This version looks lovely.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys.  I made the overlay about  a year ago but I smudged the edge of each stair shadow to give the steps a more worn look which matched the rough stone texture better.  After I put the overlay on the stone texture I added other shadows to give it more sense of depth.

----------


## jtougas

Awesome as usual.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

.        :Smile:        .

----------


## Bogie

Friday Night Special  a couple of Statues

----------


## jtougas

Those are great !! Gives me a story idea just looking at them....  :Smile:

----------


## anomiecoalition

Awesome stuff...Looking for a half-women/half-beast type statue for a temple I'm making for the lite challenge...got anything like that?

----------


## Bogie

The first 2 statues are female devil statues, they come from the Dundjinni forums, I did not make them.  The third is a mermaid stature that I took a picture of.  The last is an angel statue and a winged lion stature made by Surbored and posted on DJ Forums, I merely edited them together.

----------


## anomiecoalition

You rock man...I was using the Devil as a place holder, but the angel/winged-lion will work much better.  I'd rep you again if I could!

----------


## jtougas

Very cool !!  :Smile:

----------


## anomiecoalition

Made a slight color mod to suit my needs...i also learned how to use the dodge tool to lighten up one of the wings.

----------


## Bogie

EXCELLENT!!!  That looks much better,  I couldn't figure out why the original had 1 wing so much darker than the other.

----------


## Bogie

I mentioned tables in jtougas's post so I thought I would post some of the ones I made a while ago.  I may have posted some of these already, so I apologize for any duplicates, I'm just to lazy to go back thru 215 posts to double check.

Attachment 48863Attachment 48864Attachment 48865Attachment 48866Attachment 48867Attachment 48868Attachment 48869Attachment 48870Attachment 48871Attachment 48872

Like I said,,,obsessive

----------


## jtougas

Wow those are great.  :Smile:  and not obsessive...much....  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, the first 10 don't seem to come up, maybe I overloaded the system.  I will try again,

----------


## Jacktannery

Great as usual Bogie.

----------


## Bogie

This chest started out as a picture of an iron door at cgTextures.  
After I made  the original chest I made a bunch of variations by adding in different panels and effects.

----------


## ruff

excellent pieces..

----------


## Bogie

Even though it is after midnight here, it is still Friday Night somewhere!  Here are some preset tables for your tavern.



And a shadow to put under them:

----------


## Jacktannery

Bogie, if you are ever looking for inspiration for new elements I could use a load of good castle elements. Things like a suit of armour; lots of different round-tower roofs with turrets like at disneyland; also I'm planning a gothic chapel with a very catholic interior so feel free to break into cathedrals and take top-down photos of the pews and altars.

----------


## Bogie

I will keep that in mind Jack, for starters I made a pulpit by modifying someone elses balcony.

----------


## Bogie

You need a book for the lectern and I had posted a bunch of books on DJ a while back so I am reposting them here.

----------


## Jacktannery

Lovely Bogie - these books are exceptionally beautiful.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Jack, I hope they are useful.

I missed my semi-regular post Friday night but I have a group of items for you:  Wineskins, I just made some new ones.

----------


## ruff

excellent pieces bogie

----------


## anomiecoalition

Never thought of that...very cool stuff man.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Anomiecoalition.

Jacktannery wanted some castle stuff so I made this turret, though I'm not sure if it will match his style.

----------


## Jacktannery

Very nice stone texture on the interior bogie, and thanks for more castle elements!

----------


## jtougas

That turret looks great. as do the books and the wineskins  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like.

Here is an ancient gameboard that sort of resembles cribbage.

----------


## Bogie

Was busy trying to finish my map for the October Challenge so I didn't get a post in last night, BUT here is one of the preset mapping elements I made for that map.  

The Interrogation table



And a demo of how it looks on a stone floor:

----------


## Jacktannery

That looks great Bogie - I'll use this in my dungeon!

----------


## jtougas

That is awesome !! I can think of a few uses for that  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Jack was looking for some floor tiles for his castle so I'm posting these to see  if any of them work.  They are all in 5ft = 1 inch = 200 px jpg format.  They all form 5' x 5' tiles on a 25' x 25' floor.                  The last one, Floor-108, is for Non-Commercial only.  The others should be Ok

----------


## jtougas

Those are great. I can see uses for them all. Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

I like the second last one Bogie. Nice - thanks.

----------


## amberroberts09

That's really cool!!!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, glad you are finding them useful.

Here is a new preset.  Table & chairs all set up for either adventure planning or dividing the loot after.  I made a basic version that is just the furniture and a fully loaded one.

----------


## jtougas

That's a great idea. And they look awesome as usual  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks JT!   

It's Friday night, time to post something new.
These are a bunch of random items I took with my camera.  Baskets of Veggies, bowls,,,,

----------


## Jacktannery

Great as usual - what nice veg you have where you live.

----------


## Bogie

Here is a rough old table and a small bench to go with it.

----------


## jtougas

Those are both great !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

JTougas's docks in his Mapping Elements thread reminded me I made some docks a couple years ago.  I should post them here in case anyone can use them.

----------


## jtougas

I remember those. Great !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks JT!   The ones I posted a few years ago on DJ Forums were a little smaller.  These are a bit larger and more detailed.

Since it is Friday and I feel the need to post something, I am posting these windows with shutters that I made for you.  I also posted them on your Dark Meeting thread.
I combined some shutters made by Heruca ( the owner of Battlegrounds VTT ) with some window special effects I made and came up with these windows.
They are made to paint on top of a wall:



Here is how they look in action on JTougas's ship hull wall.

----------


## jtougas

These are great !! Now I can have windows on the _Promise of Fire_ Thanks so much.  :Smile:

----------


## anomiecoalition

Don't want to step on toes posting stuff on your thread...but I needed a standing sarcophogus and couldn't find anything that really fit the bill anywhere else.  Figured I would try to make one before asking you if you had any.  So, I modified a statue I found on Dunjinni.  I don't think its particularly great, but I'm hoping it at least looks like a standing sarcophogus.  



Here's one with a slight color mod:

----------


## jtougas

That looks good  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Nice, I like it!  My only comment would be that I would expect the sarcophagus to be a little thicker to hold a body.

----------


## Bogie

Once again it is Friday Night.  Back on post 77 I posted a bunch of snakes.  Tonight I have Snakes in a Box!
I can only take credit for putting these images together.  The snakes are from an educational site and the boxes were posted on Dundjinni by Totte, RKelleg and IronDwarf.

"Hendal, the fearless young adventurer, rushed to the first box in the treasure room hoping to find great wealth.  Ripping open the lid he found slithering death instead."

----------


## jtougas

" Oh great !! snakes in the treasure box AGAIN !!...."  :Smile:  These are great Bogie .  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

Far too realistic. But thanks anyway.

----------


## timallen

Scary snakes!  But I got something scarier in a box...Clowns!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

You win Tim!  Yikes!!

----------


## jtougas

*Smacks forehead* " I just got rid of that box......" hehe great one Tim  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

That is one Jack in the Box I do not want to meet without a flamethrower!

----------


## Bogie

A large stack of crates, boxes, barrels, and bags to fill up your warehouse with.  And buried somewhere in the pile is a box of snakes and a creepy clown!

----------


## Mateus090985

You still post lovely symbols! Keep them comming!

----------


## pasis

This is a HUGE set of...everything...and with such high quality. I admire your hard work and skills

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys.  I plan on making more sets of this kind, but not as large.

----------


## Bogie

As promised here are some more stacks of boxes barrels and crates for your warehouse or storage area.

----------


## Lyandra

Your work on those elements is amazing. Keep it up!  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Lyandra. 

I noticed I had some cut-off shadows on 3 of these ( all from the same barrel ) so I fixed them  Here are the new versions:

----------


## Vellum

I didn't find the snakes in a barrel or clowns in box LOL  Really nice job, these will really go good in the castle stores room, thanks again

----------


## Neyjour

Awesome stuff Bogie!  I'm snagging all of these.  Thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Vellum and Neyjour, here is another one, a stack of sacks and bags. 
I used art from Futureboy, KiwiRose, Kepli, Totte and Dragonwolf:

----------


## Jacktannery

Those are lovely Bogie. Good job.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Jack, Here are some more items.  I was cleaning out my camera's memory card and came across a bunch of objects I had made for DJ but never posted.
Barrels, Tables, Pan, Gargoyle statue.

----------


## Vellum

Hey Bogie glad to see today's post I thought you where slackin MUHAHA,  good job as usual, keep them barrels rolling :-)

----------


## Bogie

I made a few cardtables all preset with stuff on them.  I posted one of this series a long time ago, but I had not posted these before.

----------


## Bogie

I tried a new method for making the stairs. It is very time consuming so not sure if I will make any more this way.
Let me know what you think.

----------


## pasis

In my opinion this is really great. Is there a possibility to automate any steps in the way you did this or are there any parts you could use to speed up the future stairs? I'm asking this because this is better than any of the ways I have tried in the past.

----------


## Jacktannery

Those look great Bogie. Very nice granite texture.

----------


## atpollard

Is it possible to turn off the granite?
I only ask because the shadows on a transparent or white background could then be overlaid on any background material to create and endless variety of new stairs.
The effect of shadows getting darker and wider as the stair descends is terriffic.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like it.




> Is it possible to turn off the granite?
> I only ask because the shadows on a transparent or white background could then be overlaid on any background material to create and endless variety of new stairs.
> The effect of shadows getting darker and wider as the stair descends is terriffic.


Unfortunately no.  I built this the way real circular stairs are built, by adding one step on top of the next just rotated in 10 deg steps and a slight increase in overall darkness as I added each step.

----------


## Mateus090985

> I tried a new method for making the stairs. It is very time consuming so not sure if I will make any more this way.
> Let me know what you think.



This one will be very useful. Thank you again

----------


## Bogie

I made a couple new tables for you.

----------


## Bogie

Decided to take another shot at the stairs with a wood texture. This time I made both up and down stairs.

----------


## Jacktannery

Great tables. The wooden steps don't work as well as the granite ones. This is because your shadow layer appears to be set to 'overlay' which deepens and enrichens the shadows rather than turning them black. As a result it is hard to tell what's going on with the second set of stairs. Also the perfectly-rounded edge to the steps looks wrong on the wood (though I understand the steps are intended to be inserted into a circular stairwell). Nice wood grain though.

----------


## Bogie

Friday, Time for some Mapping Elements!

Holiday Themed Presets:

 

Merry Christmas           or enjoy what ever holiday you prefer.

----------


## l8knight

Bogie, thanks for all the great images... amazing!

Do you have in your library any images of curtains/tapestries?  I'm trying to make a dungeon map and one of the rooms should have red curtains lining the interior walls but I haven't been able to find anything suitable.  I tried to make my own but they looked pathetic to be honest.

Thanks again!

----------


## Bogie

I have not made any curtains, but there are some nice ones at Dundjinni Forums.  These links will take you there.

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: ARcurtains and stage

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: curtains

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Its curtains for you!

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Curtains

----------


## Bogie

A couple years ago we toured the recreation of Columbus's ship the Nina.  On board they had a model of the ship during construction.  I took some pics and edited them in Photoshop.
Maybe they will be useful to someone.

----------


## Carnifex

Absolutetly wonderful Bogie! Thanks for all these items!

----------


## Vellum

Cool ship model, where was the reproduction Nina at?  I likey  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like them.  We visited the Nina when it was in Kittery, Maine near the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard.  The boat was not very big, amazing they crossed the ocean in it.

----------


## blueFire

I would like to make a request for a specific item.  You have provided some closed chests but could you do an open chest.

Thanks,

Jason

----------


## anomiecoalition

I'm pretty sure Bogie uploaded this one before....

----------


## Bogie

Nice one anomiecoalition, but no, I have never seen this one before.

Welcome to the Guild Jason.

Here are a couple I photoshopped.


This one was not made by me:

----------


## Bogie

Here are some demon & dragon skulls that I photoshopped.

----------


## blueFire

Thank you very much Bogie - you do excellent work.

Anomiecoalition where did you get that one at?

Jason

----------


## anomiecoalition

thought I got it here from Bogie...but must've gotten it from the Dunjinni Forums...its hard to keep track

Cool Skulls man...snagged

----------


## Bogie

That one was posted at Dundjinni Forums by Bludragon.  I don't think I had ever seen it before.

----------


## Bogie

These are some grates and covers I have made.

----------


## Bogie

Random stuff I have photographed and edited.  Hope some of it finds a use.

----------


## Jacktannery

Those metal covers are really grate Bogie (see what I did there).

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for the compliment, I am very grateful.

----------


## HMB

Wow Bogie, what amazing images!  I have so many ideas for my campaign maps...

----------


## Bogie

A couple of house roofs, I don't think I ever posted these here before ( but I could be mistaken )

----------


## Chargeit

These resources are so awesome that it made my stomach turn. Rep!!!

----------


## Thordred

Do you happen to have more of these houses somewhere? They look great for some city-mapping  :Smile:  Perhaps a wall/gate element?

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, Glad you like them.

Most of the the houses I made are posted at Dundjinni Forums, this link will take you to that post.

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: New Buildings wood & slate shingle roofs

I never made a Wall/Gate element, but this link will take you to a great set made by TheSim

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Modular City Walls

----------


## Thordred

Thank you! I will have a ton of fun with these!

They will help me tremendously

----------


## Kier

Absolutely awesome houses Bogie.

----------


## Chargeit

Here's a simple wall I made. Should be able to chop it up easy enough. Textures are from one of the sites you mentioned  :Very Happy: . 




*Edit

I could of textured the right and left side for added realism. Didn't think of it until just now. Will catch it later when I've got more time.
I also left the strokes bold, I like the way it makes the object kick.

After seeing some of your work, I'm motivated to get down on some serious texturing. Though, some of the angles you can hit while texturing are crazy, such as on your houses. I'd love to see the PDF of them.

----------


## Bogie

> Though, some of the angles you can hit while texturing are crazy, such as on your houses. I'd love to see the PDF of them.


Nice work Chargeit.  

Did you mean you would like to see the Photoshop PSD file?  If so, I don't really know what I'm doing with Photoshop and I usually just throw stuff together and play with it till I like how it looks.  Lots of trial and error - cut and paste.  I don't often think of saving the .psd file, just the png file at the end.

----------


## Chargeit

> Nice work Chargeit.  
> 
> Did you mean you would like to see the Photoshop PSD file?  If so, I don't really know what I'm doing with Photoshop and I usually just throw stuff together and play with it till I like how it looks.  Lots of trial and error - cut and paste.  I don't often think of saving the .psd file, just the png file at the end.


 :Wink:  I've got to the point where I keep all my base PSD. I have a very bad habit of making resources inside of my PSD files.

Thanks btw, I could do better with the wall, lol, I'm a resource slacker. I'll start up making resources, and almost always find a reason to start on something else. Which makes yours 1000% kick butt. That and the fact I have almost no artistic talent.

I put together a map using some of your resources. I sell them as VTT maps (For cheap!), but would love to give you a copy. It's simple compared to what I'd like to do, sadly, my computer is very much a limiting factor in what I can do with editing. 

Lol, giving you something that is yours  :Very Happy: . I did put about 10 hours of work into it though, with more than a little nitpicking.

Your light resources pawned btw. I accidentally pasted one onto my light layer and it worked like a charm (Was just going to use them as decorations and do the lighting myself). Saved me a ton of work.

----------


## Bogie

Glad they helped.  Would love to see your map.

Here are some new and used Lanterns and Torches.  Some I made from scratch, some were mods to art from Supercaptain and Greytale.

----------


## Chargeit

Very nice, I'll grab them up. I'm going to try and make some new dungeon tiles myself. If they come out any good I'll post.  :Very Happy:  I'm not allowed to post anything I put up on DriveThruRPG. MSG me with your email and I'll send you a coupon for a free copy (Can send 500 copys a month). Until than, I will post this single room. It is also up on DriveThruRPG, but I set it up as a free sample room.
It's pretty simple, looked good when I tried it out in roll20. Also, I don't like too much clutter. Lol, you can see where I put your buddha into one of your fountains. I Tossed some water in his bowl as well.








The cover, shows the full map at low res. Simple, but plenty of play area free of clutter, also added some sweet secret areas. Decided against putting anything in them, figured it would be best for the GM to decide what would be found.

----------


## anomiecoalition

SNAGGED!!!  got any candles by any chance?  In particular, I've been on the hunt (and miserably failed at making my own) for candles on a metal stand (like those really tall candles you might find in a catholic church).

----------


## Bogie

Terrific map Chargeit, nice to see the Buddha and the pools getting used.


I don't have any tall candles but there are a couple nice candelabra's on DJ Forums;



I didn't make any of these, just sharing them.

This candle-sconce is one that I made:

----------


## Chargeit

Thanks man. Lol, it loses a lot once you drop the grid though. It is amazing how much a grid makes a map fill out. Oh well, makes peoples VTT life easier.

Some simple tiles. I'm not doing any lighting and the such. Save that for in use. I'm just making different versions, messing around. Will keep this PDF. Used that tile tutorial on this site, slightly modded. I'm not that great with Gradient Overlays, and I don't really like it for a lot of effects.

----------


## Bogie

Here is a covered bridge

----------


## Kier

Nice bridge Bogie! Should get a lot of use. Nearly every settlement is built near the water.

----------


## Bogie

Something new for Friday!  A bedroom set with and without objects.

----------


## Bogie

WOW 20,000 views!

I needed a knife throwing target so I photoshopped a crate top made by Totte, and a barrier made by Tintagel.

----------


## Kier

absolutely sick! So tough to get any kind of perspective from the top down. Going to have to snag these. A little dirt on the red to tone it down a touch maybe, but yeah i can see these in a tavern, or courtyard for the garrison.

----------


## anomiecoalition

awesome target...totally snagged....congrats on the 20k....would rep if i could

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like them.  I can only take credit for adding the target, Totte and Tintagel did all the hard work.

Here is a Treasure chest I found, Treasure? Socks? won't know until you open it.

----------


## aquarits

Open it!




> Glad they helped.  Would love to see your map.
> 
> Here are some new and used Lanterns and Torches.  Some I made from scratch, some were mods to art from Supercaptain and Greytale.


The Lanterns... i loved it in map!

----------


## mystic badger

I'm searching for stairs, windows and doors which could fit in houses (I run a medieval rpg campaign whith burglars). Do you have some (wooden one especially) to share ?

----------


## Bogie

Hope these help.

----------


## mystic badger

What can I say... It's perfect ! Thanks ! If it isn't asking too much, do you have some cabinets,  wardrobes, bookshelves,... ? (I feel a bit shameful to ask, but your work is so valuable.)

----------


## Bogie

Glad to help.
These should work for you.  The stairs doors and windows in the previous post were all made or modified by me, but I can not take credit for any of these except the very last one.  They were all posted by various artists at DundJinni Forums.

----------


## mystic badger

Exactly what I wanted ! Thanks !

----------


## Bogie

You can also look through the Dundjinni Forums and find lots of other furniture.
These are links to Dundjinni Search engine where I did search for "Furniture" and "Shelf"

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: furniture

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: shelf

----------


## Bogie

OOPs Double post

----------


## Bogie

The hard part is not in finding objects to post, but trying to remember if I have posted them before or not.

----------


## Blacky

Incredible work Boogie, thanks a lot!

Have you got any old cages, cells, and prison thingies around?

----------


## Bogie

I don't, but there are a lot by others on DundJinni Forums and at Greytale's Nook.

Here is one of the cages from DJ:

----------


## Bogie

I made a new house roof today, later I will make some variations using this roof as a base.

----------


## Kier

Very Nice, Bogie. Thats the style I love, a little bit of mildew on it.

----------


## Bogie

> Thats the style I love, a little bit of mildew on it.


  Yep, just like me, showing it's age!!

Here are 6 more versions of that roof so you can have some variety.

----------


## Neyjour

Fantastic job on these Bogie!  I'm really loving the mossy textures.  They're giving me ideas for a swampy-themed map!   :Very Happy: 

*snagged*  Thank you!   :Smile:

----------


## Korash

I do love these!!

One thing though, and believe me it is a minor thing because I only noticed it after looking at the roofs for the 4th or 5th time, but the mildew pattern is repeating. Can you maybe make the pattern larger with more blotchyness or something like that? like I said, minor pickyness, but I was looking at them trying to figure out how to do something like this for a round thatched roof for a hut.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Neyjour & Korash, glad you like them.

@Korash, you are correct. there is a repeating pattern because the roofs were made using a seamless tile from cgTextures.  I tried to change the pattern, but the image is so detailed that I just introduced new errors.  I am sure that someone with the proper Photoshop skills could manage it, but I could not.

----------


## Neyjour

Here's some "Deep Swamp" mods I made.  You can add little clumps of grasses, reeds, moss, rotting leaves, and some vines to give them an even more swampy/jungle look.   :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Great work Neyjour!  I knew someone with skills could do better!!

----------


## Neyjour

Thanks Bogie!  Glad you like them.  :Smile: 

I'm zipping them up to post in my gallery in a few mins, if anyone would like to download them in one pack rather than individually.  Link is in my sig.   :Smile:

----------


## Seamus76

There is nothing more to say that hasn't already been said.  Your karma cup runneth over.

I too am ashamed to ask, but have run into a dead end.

Looking for overhead snow covered tents and old time outposts for an Alaska based map.  I also need to scale them down to 20-30px range and still keep some detail.  Grayscale option as well would be amazing.

----------


## Bogie

There are lots of tents on Dundjinni forums.  I made none of them.  I have not seen any snow covered ones either.  But to uphold my nice guy rep, I tried to photoshop a couple for you.
As said in prior post, my artistic skill with photoshop is limited, so no masterpieces here.

I have 2 tents that I added snow, turned greyscale and reduced size.  30 px is not a usable size, nothing but little splotches.  At 100px you can at least see what they are.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> There are lots of tents on Dundjinni forums.  I made none of them.  I have not seen any snow covered ones either.  But to uphold my nice guy rep, I tried to photoshop a couple for you.  s said in prior post, my artistic skill with photoshop is limited, so no masterpieces here.  I have 2 tents that I added snow, turned greyscale 
> 
> <SNIP>


I looked at these tents and was quite puzzled for a bit.  Then I realized that your work was exactly right.  The original Dundjinni forum tents are _"Boy Scout"_ style tents with the tops or roofs going all the way down to the ground.

That made me start thinking about doing some different mods.  From the museum tents that I've seen here in Europe or the many paintings I've seen of encampments in the Middle Ages, many tents here appear to have had sides any where from 2 feet to 32 inches/60 to 80 cm high, rather than having roofs that descend directly from the tent's crest to the ground.  The mods above give you that type of tent with snow on top.

These tents are not my work.  They come from the Dundjinni user forums.  The modifications are all that I did.  Unlike Bogie, I did not use Photoshop.  I did the work with Fractal Mapper 8 and then added that transparent alpha channel layer with Paint.NET.

The scale is 1 foot = 40 Pixels.  That's:

1.  Exactly right for Dundjinni.
2.  Also exactly right for importing in all four resolutions into CC3.
3.  Exactly right for copying into the External Objects folder of the free Vintyri Cartographic Collection for FM8.  If you're an FM8 user and you don't know what that is, go to:

The Vintyri™ Cartographic Collection

----------


## Bogie

Nice work Mark, yours came out better than mine did. :Smile:

----------


## Seamus76

Just amazing, thank you so much!!

----------


## Bogie

Friday night posting:  Tables & chairs presets.  Some could be repeats but I think most have not been posted here before.

----------


## Simon33600

I am a bit hesistant to come a' squatting Boogie's thread with my own stuff; but other have done it before and Boogie does not seem to mind...


Anyway, for once, I did not find exactly what I desired on Dundjinni.com, so I set up to create my own.


It is a square wooden staircase:




I hope it might be of use to some... (any suggestion is, by rhe way, welcome).

----------


## Bogie

Nice work Simon!

And no, I don't mind anyone posting related type artwork, but you do run the risk of me playing with it and modifying it.

----------


## Simon33600

Oooooh, cool, these actually look much, much better than my original...



I particularly like the second one. The addition of the dark patch in the middle where people would be walking makes perfect sense, yet, I'd never thought of it myself!

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for the Rep, glad you like them.

----------


## Bogie

Today I threw together a preset tavern with a stage.

Download these 2 original png files:


And this is an example of it in use.


The tables all came from my RedThorn Tavern Pack that is available free at my DeviantArt Gallery: 

http://bogie-dj.deviantart.com/art/R...Pack-286163051

----------


## dungeonlord

it simply looks amazing!

----------


## Ringing

I love your stuff so much i made two maps for my campaign with them was my first try at a battle map so am a little shy to share  :Razz:

----------


## Bogie

Glad to hear you enjoyed it.  Don't be shy about posting your maps.  Ask for advice and help and the many fine mappers here will give you good ideas.  Everyone starts somewhere.

----------


## Simon33600

I concur with Bogie.
I too am a bit self-concious, but posting maps here is a great way to get a lot of awesome advices!


Case in point, here is an object I made from scratch for my current battlemap (an ambush site by highwaymen...)


A little mantlet:



But, in my map, the cunning miscreants will have stuck leaves on the object, to help camouflage it from the road...



 Anyway, maybe that can useful to somebody...
            I will try to post the WIP from the actual battlemap tomorrow, it is fairly simple, to be honest...

----------


## Simon33600

So; I went ahead and added a new leafy mantlet (in fact; I split up the various leaves layers over 4 layers, that way I can mix and match them. the actual leaves were cut out from trees I downloaded from Dundjinni, by the way...):


I also made up a sign-post. I don't know if Dundjiunni has them, presumably so...

----------


## Bogie

Nice objects Simon.  The sign post shadow is cut off and seems a little odd.

----------


## Simon33600

Good catch...


Stupidly enough... I did not save the Gimp file so I had to go back and modify the png.

Here it is, though...

----------


## Ringing

well thats good advice, here's the maps I made with your objects:

----------


## Simon33600

Very nice. Although, if I had a remark is that some of your proportion seem a bit off... The books in the first one seem a bit big (compare to the ones on the tables) while the buildings in the second one seem a bit too small. I guess that some of the roofs might just be the roofs from stands, but some of the building really look like habitations, and big ones at that with several chimneys, and it really seems like they should be bigger...


I also really like the floor for the first map. Does it also come from this thread? I don't remember seeing it there...

----------


## Ringing

thanks for the advice and no,i found it on Free textures - Texturelib I just modified the image in gimp and used it for the floor.

----------


## Simon33600

Coool, sounds like a great source... Thanks!

----------


## Bogie

This can be used as a frame / background for the legend on a map.  The frame came from CGTextures and the parchment  from sinnedaria at DeviantArt.

----------


## Bogie

I made a Moorish Pool out of an archway I found on cgTextures.  Here is an empty and a full version.

----------


## anomiecoalition

So right up my alley - snagged - Awesome stuff man!

----------


## Simon33600

> I made a Moorish Pool out of an archway I found on cgTextures.  Here is an empty and a full version.



   Very pretty... I will definitively look for a lb excuse to use it.

----------


## Bogie

I mashed together a cobra statue by RMA, and a fountain by KiwiRose and made some snake fountains;

----------


## Simon33600

Very nice! 
   I suspect my current project might have something to do with your inspiration. Thank you very much for all ypur help!

----------


## zukeprime

Bogie, thanks for all the effort and the amazing pieces.

So...I actually went through the entire thread and downloaded each and every object you submitted.  Have you considered consolidating this into a zip file?  To be honest, I've already categorized everything into folders on my computer, but this is such an amazing collection, you really should consider "releasing it" out into the wild!  lol.  Perhaps consider seeding it via torrent...as I've downloaded it, the entire folder is ~190 MB, which is easy compared to the 2GB Mapping Objects torrent linked by the RPTools website, or was that Dundjinni?

Either way...thank you!

----------


## Bogie

Should hit 30,000 views soon, so here are a couple presets,   a small office and a bar.

----------


## uncledonmc

Thanks for all the marvelous artwork. I was wondering if you have a tile for a wood floor. Thank you again.

----------


## Simon33600

I really like the carpet in the office...

----------


## Bogie

I have a lot of wood tiles, but it depends on what you consider a tile.  For Dundjinni we use tiles that are 200 pixel by 200 pixels.  Let me know if that is what you would use also.  If you are looking for larger tiles such as 700 x 700 repeating tiles or just larger wood floors a good place to get those is at CGTextures.com just look under WOOD / PLANKS / FLOORS


The rug was made by Metajock on the Dundjinni Forums you can download it here:
Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Medium sized and Large rugs...

----------


## uncledonmc

Again my thanks.

----------


## Bogie

Just made a new Preset Table and Chairs with nice black leather table top.  And the table all set for dinner.

----------


## Bogie

I made some preset Alchemist Lab tables & shelves.

Here are some of them. The rest are available at Dundjinni Forums by clicking the link and then scrolling down, there are 2 different posts so look for both of them.
Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Presets

----------


## Dustbin

I've only recently started making maps instead of using ones I find, and I just stumbled onto this amazing thread.

It turns out I've even used some of these before, finding them in google searches for presets turning up your work. I'd just like to say thank you very much, without these my maps would be mostly empty halls and caverns. Keep up the great work.

----------


## Bogie

Glad they helped.  Welcome to the Guild.

----------


## Blacky

Nice alchemist tables. Well, as always  :Smile: 

If you have any ship parts laying around, you know pirate era like sails, masts, marine beds, braces, whatever 

Seems oddly hard to find but maybe it's because English isn't my native language, and nautical speak is quite hard.

----------


## Bogie

I have made several ships, but I have not made many ship items.  
I did make some grates to cover a ships hatch.  
Here is one of them, others can be found at Dundjinni by clicking this link:  Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Wood Grate for ships cargo hold


If I find some more I will post them

This post has some more ship items posted by surfbored.  http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...D=4360&KW=ship

And a few more items  http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...hip&PN=0&TPN=2

This has a bunch of wheels:  http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...D=5110&KW=ship

And some Hammocks http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...ID=904&KW=ship

----------


## Blacky

Thank you!

----------


## Bogie

You're welcome, glad you like them. 

I've been busy with some maps for a commission so I haven't had time to make anything new to post here, but tonight I got creative.

Using Kiwi Rose's fantastic wine bottles and parts of the wooden grate from the prior post, I made a wine rack.  By flipping a copy and layering it on top of the first one I also made a double wine rack.

----------


## Blacky

Quite nice, although I'm not sure about the bright blue cap.

----------


## Bogie

Here is a version with a black cap.

----------


## Blacky

Bogie, faster than his shadow ^^

----------


## Bogie

And from another request at DJ Forums I did some red caps.

----------


## Bogie

I just made a game room, Table & Chairs with a bit of objects on them.  And I also broke out the Table & Chairs from the crates & barrels so you can use them separately.

----------


## Bogie

Details make a map more interesting.  These are some of the little objects and covers that I have made and use in my maps.

----------


## Bogie

A few more items I photographed.

----------


## Bogie

Bridges are useful.  Back on Page 7 & 8 of this thread I had posted some of the bridges I had made.  
I just realized there were a few more I made that I hadn't posted yet.
So here they are.

----------


## Mateus090985

Excelent symbols Bogie. Thank you for the hard work.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, It can't really be called work if it is this much fun.

----------


## aquarits

always great, this thread cannot die!!!

----------


## Lightminder

Sooooooo beautiful! I love the low angle of light on the beaten old plank table. Do you mount the camera on a monster tripod or take several timer shots holding the camera up on a pole?

----------


## Bogie

It varies from item to item.  Of those that I took the picture myself, if a flash was used, it is the one on my camera.  Some of the textures, especially the wood textures, are photos I found on cgTextures.com.   A lot of items are pictures from antique stores and gift shops.  ( drives my wife nuts ).  All of the elements were photoshopped in some way by me.  I use a lot of inner and outer glow as well as bevel and emboss on the tables.

Glad you like them, hope they are useful to you.

----------


## Lightminder

beautiful chimney, just what i needed for a map of a warehouse. what is rule/guideline etiquette for aknowledging source on map elements? its just for home group use but might as well learn what to do correctly while i begin, practice make permanant.

----------


## Lightminder

oh yeask , i saw that table at the "Saskatchewan Bar" in Calgary. some bikers peeked in the door and decided to go somewhere nicer....

----------


## Lightminder

nice subtle shading on the right side makes it look like tghe light shines from the right.

----------


## Bogie

> beautiful chimney, just what i needed for a map of a warehouse. what is rule/guideline etiquette for aknowledging source on map elements? its just for home group use but might as well learn what to do correctly while i begin, practice make permanant.


There is no set guideline, and I'm sure everyone feels differently about this issue.  For me, if you just use a few of my elements then no recognition is needed.  If my stuff is a major part of your map, then a simple acknowledgement is good.  Something like:  "Many objects by Bogie".  I'm not fussy about it, but some people take it very seriously.  If in doubt, it is always better to recognize the artist.  As for commercial use, I feel about the same, with the exception that you can't just package up my stuff and sell it as is.  As part of a map, that's cool.  and if you get rich, don't forget me.

----------


## Bogie

I made a new trapdoor.

----------


## Simon33600

Nice, I'll be using it soon.

Although, if I can be nitpicky, the ring handle thingy feels a bit weir. I'd have put it facing down, as it seems like it would swing that way as the trap closes...

----------


## Bogie

I see what you mean.  Here are 2 more versions.

----------


## Simon33600

Very nice!

I will certainly ne using those shortly...

----------


## Bogie

On good advice I made some more versions with runes.

----------


## Bogie

Still in Trapdoor mode:  here is another I just made.

----------


## Bogie

Another design in 5 variations:

----------


## anomiecoalition

snagged...would rep but apparently i need to spread it around some more...

----------


## Bogie

In a different thread in this forum, Humabout posted a metal ring that he made to use as a picture frame.  
You can see his post here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/ma...tml#post228119
I thought it would look good as a metal edge to a table so I modified it a bit and made these 2 tables:

----------


## Bogie

I used to post something every Friday, but I got out of the habit.  Reverting to form, here are some more tables made with Humabout's metal ring:

----------


## Humabout

Cool stuff!  I really like the one to the far right.

----------


## blueFire

Bogie, you are so good at doing these you might consider doing a few tutorials to teach others what you have learned.

Jason

----------


## jtougas

Great stuff as always Bogie. Good to see your table obsession lives on.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I took a picture of a cracked glass globe.  I made 4 versions, solid with shadow, solid without shadow, transparent with shadow and transparent without shadow



Over 50,000 views!

----------


## schattentanz

Having created some "magic circles" for a game, I might as well share them  :Smile: 









Stone texture is freely available from govgrid.org, glowing lines have been drawn in MS PowerPoint 2010, transparent background has been created in gimp.

The pictures are intentionally large, so you can scale them down to your needs.

(I would have uploaded them right here into the thread; however the Proxy here blocks uploads to the guild for whatever reasons  :Frown:  )

----------


## Bogie

Cool magic circles Schattentanz, thanks.

----------


## Bogie

More Preset Bar Tables:

----------


## Altrunchen

Wow these are awesome! Is there any way that someone could compile a zip folder with all the images posted until now?

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, glad you like them.  Unfortunately, I think that a single Zip file would be about 300 MB, and would have to be hosted off-site.

----------


## Altrunchen

> Thanks, glad you like them.  Unfortunately, I think that a single Zip file would be about 300 MB, and would have to be hosted off-site.


Oh that's no big deal really. With my two-state floor barricade file I had to host it on mediafire. It's not that difficult, tedious perhaps, but not difficult.

----------


## rathergoofy

Although it's still being organized, I finally finished a categorized list of every post on this thread.  Hope it's helpful and the artist's posting here don't mind.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Xc&usp=sharing

----------


## Halbaffe

Bogie, thanks a lot for all this fantastic stuff. A deep bow for sharing all that, it helps us, having some fantastic evenings. We are playing in germany, just one of us is living in Maine/Brunswick now, so making beautiful maps and playing once a week with Fantasygrounds keeps us together.
Cool stuff, really.

----------


## Bogie

Glad to have some part in enhancing your games.   We used to love going to the Maine Highland Games at Thomas Point Beach in Brunswick.

----------


## Bogie

Took this picture of a chair while my wife was shopping.  multiple colors for you.

----------


## Bogie

I think I made the drop shadow a little to dark on these chairs, however against a floor it doesn't look to bad.

----------


## foremost

Seems like that last attachment didn't work - at least it didn't for me.
I got an error saying "Invalid Attachment Specified", so maybe trying
uploading it again.

When you are taking the pictures of things, are you turning them on
their side to get the top-down look?

----------


## Bogie

It worked last night, but it didn't work for me today either.  But I think I got it fixed now.

Most of the time I am holding the camera up over the object I am taking pictures of.

----------


## Bogie

New year, Friday night, I should post something:

More bar furniture,  4 different "table for 2" presets:



Happy Mapping!

----------


## Simon33600

> Took this picture of a chair while my wife was shopping.  multiple colors for you.
> 
> Attachment 60035Attachment 60036Attachment 60037Attachment 60038




Nice, I like them!



Here is something I worked on today, a large, imposing staircase...
I got the carpet from somebody on Dundjinni, but I am not sure who...

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, nice staircase.

----------


## Bogie

A member asked me how I make my doors.  
Sometimes I erase a gap in the wall and paste in a door.  Here are some examples of that:


Lately I have also been using pre-made thresholds  and pasting them over the wall.  then I paste the door onto the threshold.  or I put the door onto the threshold first and then they both resize at the same time.  I also have pre-made windowsills-windows.

 

Here are some of the components I use for this:

----------


## Jalyha

Thanks Bogie! The threshold thing is exactly what I was looking for ^_^

----------


## Bogie

U R  Welcome,  These were designed for use with Dundjinni which makes it easy to drop them on a wall, resize & erase to fit.  But if you are reasonably good with working with layers, then GIMP and Photoshop should work just as well.

----------


## Bogie

I have been slacking on my creation duties, so I stayed up late and finished  this:

A new preset Wizard's Conjuration work table

----------


## Mark Oliva

This is one of your best in this series.  I particularly like the straw, chest, grate, etc. on the floor beneath the work table.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Mark.   :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I recently took a picture of a carved skull with horns and photoshopped it to be used in mapping.



Hope you like...

----------


## Bogie

Nothing to exciting, I just combined various bowls and plants and made some potted plants:

----------


## Bogie

I haven't posted any new tables in a long time, so I thought I would whip up a few.
Wood Textures courtesy of cgTextures.com.
Hope they are useful.

Old Rough Wood Tables:

----------


## jugabyte

Bogie,

I just wanted to thank you for all these awesome elements. I'm trying my hand at some mapping and this thread was a HUGE resource. Thanks again!

----------


## Bogie

You're Welcome jugabyte.  That's why I post them here.  Have fun Mapping!

----------


## jtougas

Ah Bogies Table Emporium is the finest place to find just the right table for your tavern/inn/dark corner....  :Smile:  Great stuff !!

----------


## Bogie

Tables were the first thing I learned how to make from scratch on photoshop about 5 years ago and I went a bit OCD and made over 60 of them in a few days.  I still like making them, but I try to keep it a bit more manageable now.

----------


## jtougas

Never deny yourself the joy of square wood drink and adventure map holders. You are probably the master of tables and should be proud of it !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I don't just make square ones, I make round tables too.

----------


## jtougas

The large one looks like it's been "re-purposed" from something else. I love the character and detail in these.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I ran across a weaponsmith named Astalo on DeviantArt who makes some pretty cool medieval weapons (among other things ).  He gave me permission to share them with you.
I photoshopped his pictures into art objects that can be used in your maps.

----------


## Bogie

And here is an Adventure Planning Table using them:

----------


## Bogie

I modified some tents for Jugabyte so I am going to also post them here.

----------


## Bogie

KenG asked if I had any Lizardman statues, so I modified a couple lizardman images into statue figures.  I made them with & without shadows.  The original figures came from the Dundjinni Forums.

----------


## KenG

Thanks Bogie these are GREAT!!!

KenG

----------


## anomiecoalition

Cool stuff - i've tried converting creatures into statues before but didn't have great results - mind sharing the settings/textures you used?

----------


## Bogie

I just played with the settings till they looked "right"  I started with 100% desaturation, the original hide was very dark, I think I lightened it about 50% then increased the contrast about 20%.  The texturizer / sandstone I don't remember the settings, but I made it less bumpy than the default.  Hope that helps a bit, but I think the settings depend on what the original images looks like to start.

----------


## Avengeil

I am currently on page 10, opened around 20 tabs with stuff to snatch and trying to persuade myself to stop and go watch the argentina-netherlands game. These are awesome. I was thinking of adding a well (or something to look in and see a different location, a bit like dumbledore's thingy) and I just stumbled upon it. Thank you o so much.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, when I started this thread I never imagined it blowup to this size.

----------


## Bogie

He's at it again!!!

More Chairs.  I was in a gift shop and took a picture of this toy double seat.  I also found this granite bench in a park and took a photo of it.  I then used photoshop to create all these different versions of them.  Cut n Paste is your friend.


Have fun mapping.

----------


## "Xeno"

I am in total awe of all the work you have put in here. Thank you so much for these items. I just spent two hours sorting through this post and am very excited to have some really great quality stuff to work with. 

One thing that has been plaguing me is upright sarcophagi. I am finishing a Egyptian based tomb for use as a VTT. The laying down sarcophagi are taking up to much space and I want my mummies in the upright and ready to attack position!

I saw on page 26 you started addressing this with Knight's tombs and advice for Egyptian?

Thank you again for sharing!

----------


## Bogie

1: Welcome to the Guild Xeno
2: Glad you like all the items I've posted.
3: I have just the Sarcophagi for you ( but they are not mine, just posted by others on DundJinni.  

   

And a few other Egyptian things:  


Again none of this is my art, but you are welcome to use it.

Also here is a link to the DundJinni Forums website where all this came from.  I did a "Search" for Egyptian objects.    There are a lot more there for you,  be sure to follow a lot of the links.
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/sear...I=TC&FM=8&OB=1

----------


## "Xeno"

Thanks so much! Great stuff. Was inspired to try and make a gong to sound the passage into the underworld. Keep the posts coming.

----------


## Bogie

I altered the color of the vertical one to give you some other choices.

----------


## Niven81

Wanted to thank you for all the awesome elements you've done and to share what I made using some. Again, thank you!

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Guild Niven81, nice map,   Glad you like and use my stuff.   That bearskin rug has shown up in a lot of maps all over the place.  The real rug is hanging on the wall in a Cabella's store in Portland, Maine.

----------


## ChaosShadow00x

Wow, these are amazing. I've downloaded over 80% of the content here.

I've taken one of the pieces of work, something I was looking for and something others might as well. 

Original art goes to Chargeit. I took the liberty of cutting it up, and even done a re-color to make one set more woody. It includes corners, long and short pieces, with corners plus reverse's of each. Took only about 30 minutes to make the modifications... Heres the link to the album:

https://imgur.com/a/CP4xt#0

On the flip side, I'm making a DnD fantasy campaign that takes place post cataclysm. If any one knows any good grunge elements, broken stuff, ruined buildings the like, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Didnt want to ask for anything before giving something (even if its petty). I'm working on modifying other elements and I'll add them to the album.

Let me know if it cant be accessed, I never shared an album before.

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Guild ChaosShadow00x.   Glad you like my stuff.  

I was able to access your album OK, but I'm not sure what they are for.  Is it to make walls, or boxes or am I missing something obvious?

----------


## ChaosShadow00x

Thanks! Glad it works.

All the above. Messing with them they can be chained together pretty well, and put together/overlapped in any combination to make some decent looking walls, or boxes if you desire.

----------


## Gabriel Parrish

Awesome stuff! I can certainly see me doing an entire city with the stuff you have here. Got any more plants or carts?? Know of a thread where i can find say grime or blood overlays and stuff like rat skeletons?

----------


## Bogie

Here is a cart or Wheel Barrow that I made:   


And here is a link to a Search Page on Dundjinni with several nice carts on it.
Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: cart

Here is a link for the Search Page for Plants, should be lots there.
Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: plants

A Search for Blood:  Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: blood

I don't recall ever seeing rat skeletons.

----------


## Bogie

I converted some pictures of rugs and animal skins so they can be used in mapping.

----------


## DextrosXT

looks awesome, snagged so many things

----------


## Bogie

Thanks,  snag all you want, we'll make more!

----------


## Bogie

See, I told you we'd make more:

----------


## Bogie

Here are some random items I took pictures of recently and then adapted them for mapping.  Hope you like.

----------


## pasis

Again great quality. Have you ever counted how many items you have in your library?

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Pasis.

Back when DundJinni was actively being archived, they counted I had posted over 2,000 objects, textures, & maps that I had either created or modified.
That was over 3 years ago and I have done quite a few since.  Based on that, maybe 3,000?  Maybe more.

If you were asking how many objects, textures and effects I have in my Dundjinni library that I use when mapping, then I would estimate about 30,000.

----------


## Bogie

For the September Challenge I created some mapping elements that would be used in the Inquisition.  These are not nice things, but they are not called dungeons because they are a fun place to visit.

----------


## anomiecoalition

snagged...great work on the challenge man

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, sorry you didn't get a chance to finish yours, it was a very short challenge.

----------


## Leondias

these are some really nice looking items. looking forward to adding them to some of my maps

----------


## Bogie

I made a couple new roofs for the map I'm making for the current Challenge.   The original roof texture comes from cgTextures.

----------


## Bogie

Another roof, this one with wood shingles.

----------


## Bogie

Years ago I made a set of Chiseled Letters. It is not a font set, it is a set of individual letter objects. 
There are 2 zip files, one with the Greyscale and one red.
I don't know how to post a Zip file here, so you have to go to my original post on DundJinnin to download it if you are interested.
Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Runic Letters

----------


## Bogie

A couple random objects I turned into mapping elements.

----------


## Bogie

I made several variations of a cool table.  The backgammon version is the original.

----------


## Bogie

Holy Crap!  Who would have thought when I started posting my pics 3 years ago that this thread would hit 100,000 views!
I'm thrilled that so many of you enjoy and use what I make, The Guild is a great place to share!



OK, enough patting myself on the back, time to get back to work!

----------


## Bogie

Most of my mapping items are for medieval style maps but for a change of pace here are some modern bathtubs.

----------


## seycyrus

Just discovered this! My poor clicker finger!

Much thanks!

----------


## fransiskos

Wow Bogie - thanks for all, that's incredible! You made my maps so much cool - thanks  :Smile: 

I'm making a smithy - Any chance you have stuff for a smithy ie an anvil?

----------


## Bogie

I don't have any of my own, but there are a lot on the DundJinni site.  I will set up some links for you.
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...&KW=blacksmith
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...&KW=blacksmith
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...13705&KW=anvil
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...D=690&KW=anvil
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...=7211&KW=anvil
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...=7153&KW=forge
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...=12752&KW=oven
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...647&KW=bellows
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...13782&KW=tools
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...10232&KW=tools


Unrelated, just needed to post this somewhere.

----------


## Bogie

I was messing around with some pictures of old coins so I made a few piles of coins for your treasure piles and gaming tables.

----------


## Peter 67

Just about to start switching from graph paper maps to computerized ones and stumbled across this site whilst googleing. I all ready have both Inskcape and Gimp as I help my wife with her card making. Just spent two days going through this thread and have found almost everything I need for my ambitious project of mapping out a complete city. Some thing I've always wanted to do since I first came across The City of the Overlord some 30 years ago, I think it was published by Judges Guild but my memory is a bit hazy now.  Many thanks to Bogie for massive inspiration. I'll start posting the finished maps, or part maps when I need help.

----------


## Peter 67

Just a quick cheeky request, do you have any beds, suitable for Inns and houses of all social levels, both double and singles?

----------


## Chick

> Just a quick cheeky request, do you have any beds, suitable for Inns and houses of all social levels, both double and singles?


Check out this thread:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=346
in the section on Furniture.

And welcome to the Guild!  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Just a quick cheeky request, do you have any beds, suitable for Inns and houses of all social levels, both double and singles?


If you want a really good selection, go to the Dundjinni fantasy forum:

http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=8

... click the menu option _Search_ and then search for _bed_

----------


## Peter 67

> If you want a really good selection, go to the Dundjinni fantasy forum:
> 
> http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=8
> 
> ... click the menu option _Search_ and then search for _bed_


Thanks for this.
Did try this forum but search for beds instead, funny the difference just one letter makes.

----------


## Bogie

Glad you like my posts Peter.  

Here is a link to the DundJinni site using a search for COT.  I got this post with a bunch of cots and hammocks.

http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...ID=1245&KW=cot

----------


## Peter 67

I've already been raiding the Dundjinni forums for anything not nailed down (and a few things that I used my trusty pry bar for).

----------


## Bogie

Some stairs I made recently.  I started with a texture photo of a wooden fence from cgTextures and photoshopped it to get the look I wanted, then I added the stair shadows, made different sizes and there they are.

6 different sizes and a demo of how it looks on a floor background:

----------


## arsheesh

Nicely done Bogie!  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Arsheesh.  I do enjoy seeing the elements I make show up in other peoples maps

And check it out: you got post # 500 !

----------


## NathanC

Thank you so much for these Bogie! I've always liked your work and snagged so many things from the DJ forum and here that you have done. They've really been crazy useful on my first major map

Thank you again it's much appreciated.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks NathanC, I've been watching your map develop, looking good.

Here is a new preset I just made.  An evil altar.   All the component parts came from Dundjinni Forums.

----------


## Mateus090985

Looks great Bogie!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Mateus!   Just realized the 090985 in you name might be your birthday.  If it is, then you are about a week younger than my daughter.  ( yeah, I'm older than I look )

----------


## Mark Oliva

> you are about a week younger than my daughter


Be careful, Bogie, or someday you'll end up being as old as I am!

----------


## Bogie

Something for me to shoot for Mark!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mateus090985

> Thanks Mateus!   Just realized the 090985 in you name might be your birthday.  If it is, then you are about a week younger than my daughter.  ( yeah, I'm older than I look )


Yes, it is my birthday. I do not like to ivent names to use in foruns, so, when I cannot just put "Mateus", I add my birthday.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Something for me to shoot for Mark!


That should be easy.  I keep getting younger all the time.

----------


## Bogie

> That should be easy.  I keep getting younger all the time.


Glad to hear it Mark, I seem to be getting older every minute so our paths should cross soon.

----------


## Bogie

A few objects I made while I was flying Wednesday.  What a great way to pass the time!  A long weekend of meetings in Phoenix!  Maybe I'll make some more on the flight home.

----------


## Mateus090985

Thank you again.

----------


## skerrigan

This thread is amazing.

If you need hosting for a master .zip file containing all your resources, let me know. I'd be happy to host it, and I'm converting the pngs for CC3.

Do you have anything for a sinister celtic themed village/temple items that a group of fimir might inhabit?

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Skerrigan.  Glad you like it.  

A couple people have tried to collect it all as a single resource.  I have so much stuff scattered in so many places it is a challenge.  You are welcome to try.  My only restriction is there should be a disclaimer stating that the collection cannot be just repackaged and sold as is.  It is free to use in your maps, but not just sold as is.

Welcome to the Guild Skerrigan.

----------


## skerrigan

> Welcome to the Guild Skerrigan.


Thanks!

Do you know where I could find the following:-

I'm looking for 

- a topdown view of a weird one-eyed statue as I'm making a swamp lair for some fimir (one eyed bog creatures from Heroquest/Warhammer).
- a banner (there used to be one on the Nook but it is gone)
- some celtic designs I could make look bloody and disturbing

----------


## Bogie

Sorry, don't know what a fimir is.

here are a couple links to banners & flags on DundJinni:
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...=902&KW=banner
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...3700&KW=banner

----------


## skerrigan

A one-eyed bog demon from the Warhammer World. They look a bit like this...



Thanks for the links - I cobbled something together.




> Sorry, don't know what a fimir is.

----------


## Bogie

Cool Banner!

----------


## Bogie

This is an old object I made a few years ago.  I don't think I ever posted it here, but at this point I can't remember.

If you are making a river or lake and you need a quick dam or waterfall, maybe this will help.

----------


## Mateus090985

Thank you Bogie. Great object!

----------


## Meshon

Thanks for all these goods, again. I've been trying to draw my own map elements lately but sometimes I use things from this thread as reference. I may not be "using" your pieces as much, but I'm still using them! It's because of the detail, and light and shadow that you put into these elements, they're really versatile.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Meshon, I know not everyone likes using my photorealistic elements, but it is cool that you use them as a reference for your own art.

And, Thanks Mateus, glad you like the waterfall.

----------


## schattentanz

Hi Bogie!

Thanks for all the work you are putting into this thread  :Smile: 

I've used a couple of your elements in my latest game: Zombie Slayer. It's a solitaire print and play game you can download at the boardgamegeek:
https://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardg.../zombie-slayer



Thank you and kind regards,
Kai  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Glad to be of help schattentanz.  Interesting looking game with some nice map tiles.

----------


## Bogie

I made a campfire from a picture I took at a reenactment campsite.

----------


## Mateus090985

Useful as always!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, more to come.

----------


## Bogie

I made few more statues for you.  And a dagger.

----------


## jpstod

Always love to see new stuff

----------


## Bogie

Thanks John!  I have a lot more I took pictures of, I just have to get around to editing them.

As prime example of how long I can procrastinate, the photo of the dagger was taken at the Maine Highland Games last year and we are going to it again tomorrow.  The up side is,, more stuff to photograph!

----------


## Bogie

Here are a few more:

----------


## ChickPea

These are fantastically creepy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

I needed an Axe that would look like it was embedded in a table so I pieced together an axehead by Surfbored and a Handle by JGovernale and came up with this:

----------


## Bogie

Another Statue.  Some kind of Big-Horned Demon.

----------


## Meshon

That demon looks inscrutable. Like he has secret wisdom to teach us. Like... a tutorial!

Great pieces Bogie, always.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogie

Smile, smile, Happy Face.

----------


## Bogie

Another Troll Statue:

----------


## Bogie

I made a bunch of tables and benches suitable for a rustic bar.  6 of them  were entered in the Aug Sept Lite Challenge.  Now that that is over I am posting all of them here.  Have fun.
These are all the basic tables and benches:

----------


## Bogie

And here are multiple variations of them with and without stuff.  And a couple different colors.

 And the chair.

----------


## Bogie

I have modified beds made by other people, but I have never made my own. I needed some original ones so I got out some cloth, some pillows, and my camera, took a bunch of photos and now I am photoshopping them into assorted beds.

Here are the first ones. More coming later.

----------


## Chick

Impressive, but even more impressive is how high a ladder did you have to climb to get the full bed pictures in a true top-down perspective?  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Chick.  No ladders or flying cameras.  The mattress is a pillow with cloth folded around it, and the Head and Foot Board are off a real bed, but all I did was take a picture of 1 part of the foot board and then cut and paste and flipped and made a whole part.  Then I reassembled everything.  Instant bed.

----------


## Bogie

In case one is to large, or that one is to hard, here are some more beds so you can find one that is just right.

----------


## ChickPea

Great work, Bogie. I feel like Indiana Jones just dropped by on that first one.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

A few more new items I captured with my trusty camera.  Some chairs, a chest and a small table ( or bamboo box )

----------


## Bogie

To start the new year I have some library bookshelves for you.

----------


## Chick

Darn, I tried to zoom in to see what you read in your spare time, but no titles on the books  :Smile:     If I might suggest, one with a stack of scrolls would be a cool addition  :Smile: 

Thanks for these, I can see myself using them already!!  I've got a bunch of wannabee mages in my group and they just dream of finding a big library somewhere  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks, I was thinking of putting a couple scrolls on one, but I like your idea of an entire shelf of scrolls.

----------


## ChickPea

These are awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks ChickPea!   

Chick: here are the scroll shelves you requested:

----------


## Chick

> Chick: here are the scroll shelves you requested:


Fabulous!  I've got a Magic Shop and a Temple that are just dying for these!   Thanks, Bogie!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Well, this might get you started, here is a full preset library I made with some of these shelves.

----------


## Chick

> Well, this might get you started, here is a full preset library I made with some of these shelves.


Awesome!  Thanks so much  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jpstod

Bogie Have you or anyone else tried making Transparent Wood flooring?  I am working on a Map where there is a Overhead Balconey for part of the room.

----------


## Bogie

Should be easy enough to do with PS or GIMP.  Are you looking for tiles like DJ uses or a larger floor section like 8' x 8'?

This is a section of boards at 62% opacity.

----------


## jpstod

I was thinking something that could be placed down on top of a floor to indicate a Balconey yet allow stuff to be seen underneath also.

Easy to do..Maybe for an Old Hand like you..I still can't find the Opacity slider in less than 30 Minutes in Gimp...I need to take a Hands on class sometime.
I'll buy the Beer and Feed you some good BBQ if you ever pop in around here  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

The BBQ sounds great and I'll be in Texas in a few months for a conference (San Antonio), but I've never used GIMP either.  There are a lot of GIMP users here who could help.  Try the "Software Discussion" thread near the top of the Forums here at the Guild.

Also Cisticola is a GIMP expert, you could email him with questions.

----------


## Bogie

I took a plain thatched hut roof and made it into more of an Asian style.  The base thatch roof was posted by Maugan22 on rpgMapshare.

----------


## Bogie

Banquet Tables-Preset with Chairs, nice and fancy for your Royal Banquet

First set without drop shadow.

 

Same set with shadows:

----------


## ChickPea

> Banquet Tables-Preset with Chairs, nice and fancy for your Royal Banquet


Yes, I attend many royal banquets!  :Razz: 

But seriously, they look really nice. Love the wood veneer.

----------


## bookchellf

I am not sure if it has been asked before but do you have any couches? Like the Victorian style ones

----------


## Bogie

The only ones that are "mine" started as a chairs that I modified into sofas,  The green one was modified by Greytale.



Also there are some on the DundJinni Forums that I had nothing to do with that are nice.  These LINKS will take you there.

Link to Sofa  ..........  Another Link to Sofas

----------


## bookchellf

Ah thank you so much!

----------


## Bogie

I had a request for some walls in B&W so here are some I made quickly.

----------


## Wired

Nice, very cool.  :Smile:

----------


## Kailey

Thank you so much for sharing!  I just started GMing with digital maps and I don't have a lot of material to create maps with.  So, it is nice to have some items to use in my game.

----------


## Crimson13

I've been looking around, either I haven't used the right words in a search or I'm too picky, but have you made any pillars Bogie? I've been thinking about making a map for a Gold dragon but I want to give off a "Holy" feel. They could be ruined or not, to give off that feel of time. Considering he's not "good" maybe ruined would be good symbolism...

----------


## Bogie

I have not done any pillars.  I am not very good at 3D or Iso drawing.  Are you interested in 2D or Isometric pillars?  There are a lot of both kinds on DundJinni Forums.  I will set you up a link to those forums so you can see what they have. 

There are a lot of good possibilities here:  PILLARS at DundJinni

----------


## Crimson13

Thanks Bogie, I can use these for sure. I wanted to ask something else if you don't mind; on your post (#349) there's a red carpet underneath one of your tables. Do you have that carpet by itself?

----------


## Bogie

> Thanks Bogie, I can use these for sure. I wanted to ask something else if you don't mind; on your post (#349) there's a red carpet underneath one of your tables. Do you have that carpet by itself?


Hi Crimson13, sorry it took so long, I didn't notice your request until today.  
The good news is yes I have that rug on my drive in a couple colors.  here you go:

----------


## Bogie

A new mapping element I threw together today.  A desk and chair, preset with books, papers, quills, candles and other items you would find on a desk in an office, library, study or bedroom.   Throw a couple wizardy, or religious looking things on it & it could be a mage or cleric's desk.

----------


## Josiah VE

Wow... this is a big thread.

Out of curiosity how do you do things like this? It obviously isn't hand drawn.

----------


## Bogie

> Wow... this is a big thread.
> Out of curiosity how do you do things like this? It obviously isn't hand drawn.


The desks and stuff are assembled from elements that I have in DundJinni.  I pick a bunch of stuff that I think will look good together and then assemble it all in Photoshop.  Some of the larger textures like wood, leather, & stone come from cgTextures and other texture sources.  Then I photoshop them into the desktop or other items.   Many of the chairs, and other realistic looking objects were created from photos I have taken. In the desk in the post above this one, the open book, the mug, and the chair were all from my photos.  Antique stores and giftshops are great places to get photos of interesting things.

----------


## Josiah VE

> The desks and stuff are assembled from elements that I have in DundJinni.  I pick a bunch of stuff that I think will look good together and then assemble it all in Photoshop.  Some of the larger textures like wood, leather, & stone come from cgTextures and other texture sources.  Then I photoshop them into the desktop or other items.   Many of the chairs, and other realistic looking objects were created from photos I have taken. In the desk in the post above this one, the open book, the mug, and the chair were all from my photos.  Antique stores and giftshops are great places to get photos of interesting things.


Interesting!

----------


## ChickPea

> A new mapping element I threw together today.  A desk and chair, preset with books, papers, quills, candles and other items you would find on a desk in an office, library, study or bedroom.   Throw a couple wizardy, or religious looking things on it & it could be a mage or cleric's desk.



Looks great! I think that may be a copy of An Old Mage Finds a New Love on the desk!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## foremost

Thanks for all of the things bogie. I'm thinking about starting off on a new project that will be rather different for me, and it's good to see what stuff looks like from the top down.

Also, don't we have an honorable contributor badge for people who make/run threads like this?  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Formost, Glad you like them and that they helped you out.

----------


## Bogie

The original shelves were made by Iron Dwarf, but everything I put on them is stuff I made.

----------


## Korash

> .... Also, don't we have an honorable contributor badge for people who make/run threads like this?


Yes. Yes we do, foremost.  :Wink: 

Congrats Bogie.....a loooong time over-do I think.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Korash!  Not only had I never heard of this award, but I never imagined that my thread would expand to this many entries and views.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats on the award, Bogie. Well deserved.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Yes, well deserved Bogie  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jacktannery

> Thanks Korash!  Not only had I never heard of this award, but I never imagined that my thread would expand to this many entries and views.


Well done Bogie. A well-deserved award. Not only is this thread an institution now on CG, but you are always super-supportive and nice to everyone. Congratulations.

----------


## Wired

That one was overdue, Bogie!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments.

----------


## ThomasR

Impressive body of work !

----------


## Wired

Hey Boogie, I saw you released this as a free package for CC3 among others. Any chance there'll be one for Photoshop?

----------


## Bogie

The Dundjinni version is all in .png format so it should be all ready for Photoshop as is.  Glad you like it.

----------


## Wired

> The Dundjinni version is all in .png format so it should be all ready for Photoshop as is.  Glad you like it.


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Here are some new chairs & benches I made.

----------


## Mouse

We are all very lucky to have someone as gifted and as generous as you in our midst, Bogie.

Thank you so much for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I've been busy ( not a good excuse, but.. ) however, I hate seeing this thread quiet so I had a little free time this afternoon so I made a new bar table with a couple benches to go with it.  Hope you all like it.

----------


## Bogie

I had a request for a particular floor tile of mine from Steel-Wind, so here it is.  It is made up of 18 individual tiles, each one 200 pixels x 200 pixels at 200 DPI resolution. Using them in Dundjinni I rendered a floor 11" x 14" at 200 dpi.  I also included a few of the original tiles.

----------


## Steel_Wind

Thank you!

----------


## Bogie

> Thank you!


You're welcome!  Wasn't sure what format you would need them in.

----------


## jpstod

Bogie !  !  !

----------


## Bogie

John Paul!!!!!!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> John Paul!!!!!!


????  He was a pope or something, wasn't he?

----------


## jpstod

> ????  He was a pope or something, wasn't he?


There were two.....named after me I think...I was named in September 1965  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> There were two.....named after me I think...I was named in September 1965


On my 12th birthday.

----------


## jpstod

Augghhhhhhhhh Dudnjinni forums are messing up again......I need musical instruments for a Map I am working on

We need a New Forum for Artwork that is reliable  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

Maybe it's time that you download the CSUAC and the Dundjinni Archives?

----------


## jpstod

> Maybe it's time that you download the CSUAC and the Dundjinni Archives?


I have but I can't seem to find any Musical Instruments....Not sure where they are hiding

----------


## Bogie

Here are a few that are on my office computer.  The Bagpipes can be used as both a musical instrument and as an instrument of torture.
I only made two of these, the rest are off the Dundjinni Forums.

----------


## Bogie

And here are 2 I just Googled and cut out for you.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> The Bagpipes can be used as both a musical instrument and as an instrument of torture.


Hmmm.  Well, now.  That's all right, Bogie.  But I were you, after a remark like that, I'd think twice about booking a vacation in Scotland or Ireland!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I can't seem to find any Musical Instruments....Not sure where they are hiding


Which version of the CSUAC and Dundjinni Archives are you using?  I assume you still work both with Dundjinni and CC3(+).

----------


## jpstod

> Which version of the CSUAC and Dundjinni Archives are you using?  I assume you still work both with Dundjinni and CC3(+).


Only CC3 now......Had to Upgrade Computer and never could get Dundjinni to work on New Computer......Got an Older XP Laptop but can't find my registration keys for all of my Dundjinni Packs  :Frown:

----------


## Mark Oliva

If you're using the combined CSUAC 2 and Dundjinni Archives in CC3+, you'll find the musical instruments in CC3+, DD3, SS3 and SS4 toolbars with the Equipoment button and then under the menu option Tools, Professional.  This catalog is not sorted by musical instruments.  You have to scroll through it with the symbol display to the left.

----------


## jpstod

> If you're using the combined CSUAC 2 and Dundjinni Archives in CC3+, you'll find the musical instruments in CC3+, DD3, SS3 and SS4 toolbars with the Equipoment button and then under the menu option Tools, Professional.  This catalog is not sorted by musical instruments.  You have to scroll through it with the symbol display to the left.


Theres the Problem,,,,,I have CRS  :Smile:  Way to Many places to look...Plus I have been trying to learn Gimp....I still forget how to do tranparencies...and I has a Case of Kelpyfication Syndrom...learn how to change Colors..

----------


## jpstod

Not sure why Google felt the need to include this Arcan Symbol under Medevil Musical Instrument search bit I needed something to practice on in Gimp..
So Many Ways to change colors...  :Smile:

----------


## jpstod

And Of course due to lack of sleep from Working so much after being Unemployed so long...I found some cool bottles to play around with

----------


## jpstod

I now have this silly Idea.....cut and paste all the artwork from pathfinder books and have pathfinder art packsI wonder if anyone would regconize the symbol on a map and say wow,,,,

----------


## Bogie

Cool stuff JP!

----------


## jpstod

I have multiple colors of individual bottles if anyone wants them. I also found some Dragonscale Hide and Dragonscale Plate armor...that just screamed "colorize me! ! at 3 am". My Mind screamed Red, Black, Blue, Green and white....after all who would wanna kill good dragons to make armor out of...  :Smile:  
Also found a couple of shields to recolor. Hope to have my Internet back on at the house very soon.

----------


## jpstod

Should I start a new thread for my Kelpyfications  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> Should I start a new thread for my Kelpyfications


Your choice JP,  If you just want to add them in to this thread, you are welcome to, but if you have a lot of them you might want to showcase them in your own thread.
I'm OK with either option.

----------


## Mark Oliva

It also would be good if you would say whether you are posting these just to show them to us or whether people may download them and use them in their maps.  In addition, if one may use them, it would be good if you told us whether they can be used for both personal and commercial maps or personal work only.  Doing so can help you and others avoid trouble and bad feelings.

----------


## jpstod

No Idea who the Original Artists are on the Originals. I would certainly give them credit if I did.. NOT SURE about the Legal issues of using Deviations of Art in Cartography...But As far as I am concerned Anything I post can be used for personal or commmercial use. I did not do any scale work just colorization and converted to png with transparency....No Drop Shadows...have not learned to do that yet.

----------


## jpstod

Here are a couple of the individual bottles....looks like I did 7 deviations of each one

----------


## jpstod

oppppppssss looks like I missed a transparency on that last one

----------


## jpstod

Here is the Fanastastic Dragon Shield I found....and two of my 20 Modifications

----------


## Bogie

A quick one for today, a nice carpet:     ( or maybe a pair of rugs )

----------


## Bogie

A Milestone should be achieved today.  At some point today, or at the very least on Saturday, this thread will cross 200,000 views!
I am very happy that so many of you like the mapping elements that have been posted here.  I get a kick out of seeing them turn up in random maps by people all over the world.
So, to celebrate this I have made a batch of random objects to add to the collection.  Thank you everyone.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Bogie. That's a fantastic total. And some nice new objects too!

----------


## damonjynx

> Instant Campsite for those random night time encounters
> 
> Attachment 42241


Love it. The shelter top left, I'm gonna make with my tarps (one for the roof, the other sleeping stretcher) next time I go on an overnight hike (if I can find some dead wood).

----------


## Bogie

I can't believe I have not posted anything for 2 months!  Kick my butt, I'm slackin'!

Anyway, this is a chair that I took some pictures of so it can be used upright and tipped over.

----------


## Souricette

Bogie, you're .... incredible !
Could you find me some stuff for a *potter's workshop* ?
This could be great, I've the room, I just need the stuff to garnish it.
thanking you in advance.

----------


## Bogie

I don't think I've ever seen a pottery wheel, but there are lots of pots & urns available. 
Here are some I have.  None are my artwork, most is from the Dundjinni Forums.


This Forge could be used as a Kiln:

And I made an attempt at a pottery wheel:

----------


## Souricette

thanks a lot !
Could you be smart enought to found me some tools and pieces of clay to go with ?

----------


## Mouse

Bogie's a treasure isn't he  :Smile:

----------


## Souricette

For sure !!!!

----------


## Bogie

Not really sure what kind of tools are used in pottery but here are a few that may work.  Not my artwork.

----------


## Souricette

Wonderfull !!!
Thanks a lot !

----------


## Bogie

While I will always continue to support the mapping community by providing my mapping elements, it is time I follow the advice of numerous people who have told me I should get into the marketplace and make some money.  
The perfect opportunity has presented itself.  Heruca's MapForge Kickstarter is doing amazingly well, it met it's funding goal in about 12 hours and now is approaching 350% with 20 days still to go.  I have been invited to create an ADD-On Artpack of mapping elements to include in his campaign.  Several other CG members including Madcowchef and GreyTale, are also working on their own artpacks for this project.

Here is a sample of some of the new elements I have been working on:


For anyone who is interested but hasn't seen MapForge yet, here is a link to the site:
*MAPFORGE - Click Here*

----------


## Mark Oliva

Great!  And glad to see this extra support for Heruca!

----------


## ThomasR

That's great news and a fine acknowledgement of the amazing work you've done. Go Bogie !

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys!  Having fun trying to make a lot of new elements in a short time.

----------


## Mouse

Great news Bogie  :Very Happy: 

The best of luck (though I'm sure you won't really need it), and lets hope this commercial enterprise of yours takes of and gets you more commissions to be getting on with  :Wink:

----------


## Souricette

Here are some new, taken from those results : https://www.google.fr/search?q=outil...tbs=ic:trans&*

----------


## Sharpe

Bogie, 

Any way I could get these without a drop shadow?

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...6&d=1438958817

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...5&d=1440995331

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...2&d=1446880050

Thanks!

----------


## Bogie

Shadows erased

----------


## Quenten

I absolutely love your work, and the selfless way you share it. 
I do have a request - things Viking (ships, horns, swords, shields,and even figures) and Native American things - wigwams, pipes etc.

----------


## Bogie

There i s a great longship on RPGMapshare,  here is the Link:  Vikingship

Here is a Teepee:  

Some swords & shields:



Noticed a white line around the second sword.  Here is a fixed version:

----------


## Sharpe

Thanks so much, Bogie!

----------


## Quenten

Thanks, Bogie.

----------


## Souricette

> You can also look through the Dundjinni Forums and find lots of other furniture.
> These are links to Dundjinni Search engine where I did search for "Furniture" and "Shelf"
> 
> Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: furniture
> 
> Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums Search Results: shelf


Those links are dead.
What's hapenning with dundjinni forum ?

----------


## Mouse

From what I've heard from other people's comments they only work sometimes, you've just got to keep trying them, and at off-peek times as well.

----------


## Souricette

> From what I've heard from other people's comments they only work sometimes, you've just got to keep trying them, and at off-peek times as well.



Here's what i have for almost any attempt to find something there :


> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server error '80004005'
> 
> [DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Connect()).]*SQL Server does not exist or access denied.*
> 
> /forums/forum_posts.asp, line 325

----------


## Mark Oliva

As a program, Dundjinni is just about dead, and the Dundjinni web site has been slowly dying for some time now.  If one wants to access the site, one often needs to keeping calling it up repeatedly until one finally gets through.  Think of it as about the same thing as trying to make a phone call to a number that's consistently busy.

A possible alternative for you could be in the free Dundjinni Archives.  Our web site lists the links with addresses that one can use for the various cartographic programs:  http://www.vintyri.org/vintyri/djindex.htm

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for that Mark!

----------


## Sharpe

You wouldn't happen to have a four-way wooden sign post that looks like a plus ('+') symbol in all this, would you Bogie? Preferably without a shadow.

Thanks!

----------


## Bogie

> You wouldn't happen to have a four-way wooden sign post that looks like a plus ('+') symbol in all this, would you Bogie? Preferably without a shadow. Thanks!


I don't have a 4-Way, but I cobbled this together from two 2way signs someone else made.

----------


## Sharpe

> I don't have a 4-Way, but I cobbled this together from two 2way signs someone else made.


Hey, thanks a lot Big B! Looks great and much better than my efforts! Even de-shadowed it for me. I appreciate it! 

Does my shadow look okay-ish? 

Thanks again!

200%:


100%:

----------


## Bogie

Yes, your shadow looks perfect.  Curious why you needed a 4 way sign for a 3-way intersection?  Is it a tricksy maze thing?

----------


## Sharpe

> Yes, your shadow looks perfect.  Curious why you needed a 4 way sign for a 3-way intersection?  Is it a tricksy maze thing?


It's actually a two-way. To the right (east) and down (south).

Sorry for the delay; I don't log in often. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Hermundure

Hi all,

this has possibly been asked a hundred times before but I have been unable to find it so I apologize up front :-)

What is the legal situation of these nice items which are posted in this thread?
I am looking to use a few of these in a map which is a free contribution of mine but will be added as an update to an existing Pen and Paper adventure, which is already been sold.

Thx in advance!

Herm

----------


## Bogie

Most of the items in this thread are free to use for personal or commercial use provided you are not just re-selling the items as is.  There are several posts in this thread where other people contributed items and I cannot speak for them, and there are a few items that I posted that I did not create, the text in those posts should indicate if that is the case.
For the ones that are mine I would appreciate credit being given if the items are a significant part of the new map, but not necessary if they are just minor window dressing.

----------


## Bogie

Been a while since I made some new elements.  I made so many, about 250 for the MapForge project, that I needed a break.  
But Hero339 made a map that he posted on Deviant Art and he had some really nice bookshelves and seeing them gave me an idea on how to make my bookshelves better. 

Here are some of the ones I made:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work on these!

----------


## Bogie

> Nice work on these!


Thanks ChickPea.

----------


## ScottDA

A veritable treasure trove of fantastic things! Thanks so much for doing all of these and sharing them with the community. Browsing through the thread I found the old Gothic pipe organ, which is something that I have been desperately looking for for a project! How lucky.

Just off hand, you wouldn't happen to have some old tombstone in your repertoire, would you? I haven't had much luck finding any, and haven't much liked those few I have seen.

Thanks, again. Big fan of your work. I always know when I'm in the middle of a project and a need a special symbol I can turn to the Bogie collection and probably find something!

----------


## Bogie

I have not made any headstones but there are some in the new MapForge Forums (it has a lot of the old DundJinni objects) 
Try this link
http://mapforgeforum.com/viewtopic.p...tombstone#p415

----------


## ScottDA

Thanks so much. That should work.

----------


## aeshnidae

Thank you, Bogie (and other contributors) for all of these amazing mapping elements! I've only recently started playing around with more elaborate maps and adding various doo-dads, so this has been an incredible thread. I think I'll need to stop in at my local vintage home goods store and start taking photos of cool stuff so that I can make my own elements...but it's really wonderful to have this treasure trove of pre-made items.

----------


## Bogie

> I think I'll need to stop in at my local vintage home goods store and start taking photos of cool stuff so that I can make my own elements...but it's really wonderful to have this treasure trove of pre-made items.


I actually do take a lot of pictures of things at Home Goods.  :Smile:

----------


## Kier

Going to post these here. I needed some things for the ongoing Lite Challenge: Caves of Chaos. 
1) The target was snagged from this thread, just tweaked a little, cut the back off and faded the colors and put texture behind the colors.
2) Rug, Cut and rippled and backing adding. Figured my Hobgoblins like to think they are classy but, well they aren't. So moth eaten, thread bare and a touch of mold makes it about right(I guess the mold is on another mod somewhere)
3) Cot, Drawn up and filled with Wood and Canvas/burlap textures. Tweaked the canvas with shadows and overlays trying to get some sort of depth out of her. I can still do a lot of work on this but for the size I actually need should be fine.

Funny thing. I work on them on a big setting but then past them in my map and I can't see any of the details I try so hard to get, lol.


Edited: Did these really post with white backgrounds? I though JPGs would work. Should I have used PNG files? Added PNG files.

----------


## ChickPea

Hey Kier, jpeg doesn't support transparency, so it'd need to be PNG files.

----------


## Kier

lol. Has been so long since I posed items had forgotten that. Will upload some PNG files in a bit.

Thanks




> Hey Kier, jpeg doesn't support transparency, so it'd need to be PNG files.

----------


## Bogie

Nice work Kier, Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bogie

I've been so busy making maps lately for a couple of commissions that I have not made any mapping elements for a long time.
I had a few free minutes so here are some tables and chairs that I just made.

----------


## Bogie

A few more items I made recently:

----------


## ScottDA

Lovely stuff, as always!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Scott.  I haven't been making to many items lately, but I have taken pics of hundreds of items I hope to get to eventually.

----------


## Lady Lithia

Exceptional resources. Thanks so much.

----------


## Bogie

In case you are interested, the original Dundjinni Forums is working again!! I don't know why, I don't know how, but it is working as well as it did when it was in it's prime.
Check it out!
http://www.dundjinni.com/default.asp

----------


## davedowd

Yay!  Woot!  Huzzah!

----------


## Bogie

Some new variations on an older treasure chest:

----------


## Bogie

A Preset Dining Table with Chairs:

----------


## Bogie

I used a photo I took to make several versions of an expensive padded chair.

----------


## Bogie

Back to basics, here are some wooden cargo crates.

----------


## heruca

Great crates, Bogie.

Thanks for all the great stuff you post here.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Heruca!  My way to give back to the community.

Here is another new one, a chest with leather straps.

----------


## westford111

this is great stuff. I'm just starting out with mapmaking. I'm toying with Inkarnate which is pretty good for world map's but very limited as far as dungeons. I need to use a different tool. I have a Mac so I'm somewhat limited. I was interested to read that your nice work was done primarily with Dundjinni (which can be used on Mac), but then you also said you need photoshop to do it. I figure I'll start with Dundjinni to get the hang of it, but what do you have to do with Photoshop once you created the base dungeon/map with Dundjinni? Thanks again. Nice Work. D

----------


## heruca

> I'm toying with Inkarnate which is pretty good for world map's but very limited as far as dungeons. I need to use a different tool. I have a Mac so I'm somewhat limited.


See my sig.

As for Dundjinni, I don't think the DJ store is working 100%. Getting DJ running on a modern Mac is doable, but not without jumping through a few hoops. I only managed it with help (Bogie's, IIRC).

----------


## Bogie

I create these mapping elements 100% in Photoshop and then put them into DundJinni.  I can make a map 100% with DundJinni, but I often use Photoshop to clean up little errors or to add lighting and shading effects.

I love using DundJinni, but as Heruca said it is an old software that works best on Windows 7 and older computers.  I don't know anything about Macs, but I believe the same is true, it is hard to install it on the newer versions.  The DundJinni forums website is working again but the store is wonky and it may be difficult to get your hands on a copy of it.

Check out Heruca's MapForge mapping software.  It is still in the late stages of development but a working version is available.  
MAPFORGE

----------


## XCali

Hi Bogie!

I just wanted to say thank you. I did a project a while back and needed to find Sarcophagi! I ended finding one of your resources and used it as base and inspiration for this one. It is hard to find top down Sarcophagi. On top of it I added one of my own hand drawn elements to give it flair, and then added quit a load of cast and core shadows and filters to blend them better. And I added a book.

This is here for you and anybody interested.  :Wink: 

Thanks again,
Omri

----------


## Bogie

Very cool XCali, looks great.

----------


## sogold

> Back to basics, here are some wooden cargo crates.


Thanks for all the great stuff you post here.

_______________________________________________
Working at - https://xuongmaydosi.com

Xuong may quan jeans - Xuong may quan jeans tre em -  xuong may non tphcm -   Xưởng Hạt Điều Không Trung Gian

AHSTORE - Kho sỉ tất vớ giá rẻ - hạt điều rang muối

----------


## Bogie

> Thanks for all the great stuff you post here.


Thanks Sogold, glad you like it!  And Welcome to the Guild.

----------


## Bogie

Back when I first started this Thread I used to post new mapping elements every Friday night.  I have not done that for a long time but I just made some new ones and it is Friday Night so here they are.  Don't you love Traditions?

----------


## Gidde

How DO you come up with all these?! They are awesome as always. If I ever run a game again this resource will be invaluable.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Gidde.  It is mostly photographing objects I come across.  Now that cellphones have great cameras I am always ready when I see things in gift stores, antique stores, museums, even hobby stores.  Then I photoshop the crap out of them and turn them into Bogie's Elements.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Is it Friday again?  It must be, because I have a few new toys!  Enjoy!

----------


## Jaxilon

I'm diggin that chest on the right.

----------


## heruca

Those are nice, thanks.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like them.   All three elements were created from pictures I took of stuff at a hobby store.

----------


## Bogie

Friday night, a few more elements!

----------


## Bogie

I just made this new Sarcophagus by combining an altar I made with a coffin I made and then threw on some engravings for good measure.

Rest in Peace.

----------


## Bogie

And a Gold Version for the Emperor.

----------


## Bogie

Here's a few new ones for you.  A case of bottles and a sabertooth skull:

----------


## Bogie

And a carpet:

----------


## Bogie

And more carpets:

----------


## ladiestorm

Bogie, thanks so much for the swan!  I'm pretty sure I have a pedestal to put it on, this is going to be great!

I think you and Mark are going to have to get together and update your Mapping Objects for cc3+!!!

----------


## Bogie

Sorry I had to delete the first swan,  here is another, not as good, but free to use no strings attached.

----------


## Kier

Sneaking into Bogie's thread here, hope you don't mind. I had done a coffin a few years back, and ladiestorm suggested an open version of it. I made a couple open ones before I realized I could just post the empty coffin and the top could be applied above it and rotated to countless angles to give a ton of variety very easily. So here you go.

----------


## Bogie

Nice work Kier.

----------


## Bogie

Using a tile overlay made by Simon Lasone I created this set of Floor Tiles. They look great and I will probably make more in the near future.

----------


## goodmanje

Is there a way to get these elements as simple .png files to use with Photoshop?

----------


## heruca

Right-click an image, select "Save Image As".

----------


## Bogie

It's Freaky Friday!  I have a few more new elements for everyone!

----------


## Bogie

A couple new mapping elements:
Table, Stool & Bowl of Pears

----------


## Bogie

Just one today, a burned out campfire.

----------


## Bogie

A few new pieces:

----------


## Bogie

Urns, It had to be Urns!

----------


## Bogie

Another milestone!  Over 350,000 views!

----------


## Bogie

A few random items I made tonight

----------


## Bogie

New items, Jewelry Boxes, Gold Candlestick, Skeleton in Coffin

----------


## KMAlexander

I love that skeleton's casual pose.

----------


## Bogie

> I love that skeleton's casual pose.


Yeah, it's like:  "Welcome to my crypt bro, have a drink, grab some apps, the game's starting in a minute."

----------


## Bogie

Bump, bear rug

----------


## Bogie

Years ago, I took some pictures of weathered rock outcroppings on the top of Cadillac mountain in Acadia National Park.  Those rocks proved to be very popular and have appeared in lots of maps.  Last spring we were there again and I took some new pics.  Since this is my first day home after closing my office (hopefully temporarily), I pulled up the new pics and made them into mapping elements.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie! Always awesome to get to see new pieces from you  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Hermit, I have been slacking lately, but I find I have a bit more free time now that I'm stuck at home.  Silver lining!

----------


## Bogie



----------


## Tiana

Is this a succulent you made into a tree! XD I love it, small plants are great for big plants.

----------


## OminousGiggle

First off, I want to say hot damn you've put in a ton of work on this over the past several years! I am blown away! I stumbled in here chasing links from roll20 and needless to say, you've put a plethora of tools in my hands to improve my map making!
I noticed in the first post you had a link to a page to be able to download a zip of your creations, but that link is broken.
Navigating to the host site, their link for the gimp/photoshop version of the collection is also broken. XD
I'm curious if there is an updated link somewhere that has all the files. :)

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for letting me know about the bad link.  I believe the host site changed something on their end.  I have corrected those links and added it here for you:  Link to Bogie's Mapping Collection

If you scroll up and down on that site you will see there are 3 different versions.  There is one formatted for use with CC3, One for FM8 (Fractal Mapper) and one for use with DundJinni.  The Dundjinni set is just an organized collection of png files so that should work for any art program and ROLL20.

----------


## Bogie

> Is this a succulent you made into a tree! XD I love it, small plants are great for big plants.


The real trick here is that these are fake plants I took pictures of in a Hobby/Craft store.

----------


## OminousGiggle

Thank-you so much Bogie! I now have access to nearly 8 gigs of assets to use in my map making!
Also, keep up the spectacular work! I look forwards to seeing what you're unveiling next!

----------


## Bogie

> Thank-you so much Bogie! I now have access to nearly 8 gigs of assets to use in my map making!
> Also, keep up the spectacular work! I look forwards to seeing what you're unveiling next!


Your welcome, glad you like my little project.  :Wink: 
Here are a couple new ones:

----------


## Kier

Oh! I like those Bogie. If I ever actually map an interior of a building or a hut on my Tropical Island out. Probably not though, I tend to be stuck the last year or so on terrain maps, lol. But snagged all the same.

----------


## Bogie

On a local note, I took the pictures of them at the L.L. Bean store in Freeport.

----------


## Tiana

Do I hear the siren song of "map any non-European building", the challenge, approaching? I like the stool. It's true, there's not a lot of occasion to do island huts. I've never done one myself. Maybe now that I have a chair for them. Hey, you should crop the bars out of the stool and then copy and paste it into a rectangle, blend together, and then you'll have a woven mat too.

----------


## Kier

> On a local note, I took the pictures of them at the L.L. Bean store in Freeport.


Wait! You couldn't get a top down photo of that for us?

----------


## Tiana

With a 20 foot selfie pole?

----------


## Kier

Lower him down with a crane, Tom Cruise style in Mission Impossible.

----------


## Bogie

Waiting until I can get a good drone.

Many of us Mainers have been driving down the highway and have seen the LLBean Bootmobile cruising along at 65 mph.  So strange,

----------


## Bogie

On a different thread, Kier & Hermit did such a great job turning chairs into couches, I had to give it a try.
Of course I cheated a little, they turned chairs into couches, I turned a small couch into a larger couch.

Original     New version

----------


## Kier

It was all Hermit. 
I just offered some advice on coloring and how to eliminate shadows.

I like that chair. I am thinking of snagging the back of that chair and turning it into a headboard for a bed.

EDITED: So I did. I really don't need these distractions, lol

PS- The slob should totally make his bed, it gives a nice lived in view, but not a very "Regal Experience"

----------


## Bogie

And now it's a bed!!  Very creative!

----------


## heruca

> I really don't need these distractions, lol


In that case I won't mention that the headboard could be made into a very nice wall-mounted mirror.

----------


## Tiana

> In that case I won't mention that the headboard could be made into a very nice wall-mounted mirror.


Pretty easily, yeah.

----------


## Bogie

And since I am a terrible copy-cat I had to try the bed headboard.



And the mirror is great Tiana!

----------


## Kier

Oh, I like!

Both the mirror and the beds, well done.

----------


## Tiana

Oooh I want to add a bed too. Here's a cozy quilt bed made from the same headboard!

----------


## heruca

Very nice job on the mirror!

----------


## Hermit

Tiana mentioned it and I have a thing for carpets and rugs, so I made those woven chairs into mats, along with a previous bamboo chair Bogie posted into a mat. I like the 2nd one the best. They are quite small, but i think you could repeat these woven patterns pretty easily to make a larger mat. No shadow on these.

Thanks for the new chairs Bogie  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Some baskets, a bowl, and a chair I whipped up tonight:

----------


## KatSanders

I have spent way to much time going through this thread and downloading all the awesome assets!  Thank you everyone for all your time and talent!!!!

----------


## Kier

Very nice. You find the most variety of baskets I have ever seen. And that chair is awesome as well.

----------


## Hermit

Agreed, so many great baskets.

----------


## Bogie

> I have spent way to much time going through this thread and downloading all the awesome assets!  Thank you everyone for all your time and talent!!!!


You are welcome Kat, glad you like them.




> Very nice. You find the most variety of baskets I have ever seen. And that chair is awesome as well.


I took that chair pic 2 years ago and just spotted it again yesterday.




> Agreed, so many great baskets.


Hobby shops and antique shops.

Here is the chair in the original color.

----------


## Tiana

It's a good chair. I turned it into a couch for you. (Well, for me, because I wanted a couch, I just figured I'd share it too)

----------


## Hermit

Yay! More couches!!!  :Very Happy:  Thanks Tiana.

----------


## Bogie

Never to many couches & chairs!!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Bogie

Tonight's efforts:

----------


## Hermit

Those bowls have a great design  :Smile:  and chairs with that kind of seat are always cool looking, just a little bit of extra flair. Nicely done!

----------


## Kier

Both chairs look really good. Even with photos sometimes its hard to see the grain. And the cane seat is great.

----------


## Tiana

I like them, but I don't think they'll couch nearly as well!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks everyone!
Here is a black leather chair ( from the waiting room at my dentist's office)

----------


## heruca

Ooh, that's a nice one! Thx!

----------


## Kier

Agreed, Heruca. Nice chair Bogie.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, glad you like it!

----------


## Bogie

A Dulcimer:

----------


## Hermit

A beautiful instrument!

----------


## Bogie

Another leather chair.

----------


## Tiana

Nice one, thanks.

----------


## Bogie

And a couple of Tables to go with the chairs.

----------


## Tiana

That's a good table!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Tiana.  At first I thought it was going to be easy to convert this one even though it wasn't rectangular, but as I started working on it I realized I had held the camera at a little angle and the picture was quite distorted.  a lot of tweaking to get it relatively straight.

----------


## Bogie

I made some things.

----------


## Kier

Nice Bottle, Bogie. Good camp fire as well.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Kier!  I think I took both pictures in N.H.  The campfire was in Meridith and the bottle was in an antiques shop in N. Conway.

----------


## Bogie

To celebrate what will very soon be my 400,000th view I created a
new preset table.  

The Cluttered-Table, usable for any cleric, wizard or scholar's study, library or office.

----------


## Tiana

Nice, always a real timesaver to have a preset table.

----------


## Kier

Congrats on the 400k views!

I love your presets.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Kier & Tiana!

----------


## Bogie

A barrel on a stand and a tipped over bar stool.

----------


## Souricette

Hello Boogie !
Could you accept a little "challenge" : I'm looking for ... triangular things ....
angle fireplace
angle bookshelves 
angle table
...

I know that you are a magician ...
but are you able to draw / find this sort of things ?

----------


## Bogie

Challenge accepted, not much time right now, maybe some more items tomorrow.

----------


## Souricette

Wonderful !
thanks a lot !!!!

----------


## Bogie

Most of these are just objects I got from Dundjinni.  The only one I made is the corner fireplace.

----------


## Kier

Nice. I love that fireplace!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Kier!  I picture that fireplace in a ski lodge at Cranmore or Wildcat!

----------


## Souricette

Wonderful !!!!

----------


## Souricette

Après de nombreuses recherches, 
n'ayant pas trouvé de banc d'aisance pour mes plans d'étage, 
j'ai fini par faire moi-même ce dont j'avais besoin.

GIMP + bogie (Table21g_bg.png)


latrines.zip

----------


## Bogie

Nice work Souricette!

----------


## Souricette

Je pense qu'on peut l'améliorer ...

----------


## Bogie

After a trip to our favorite hobby shop I made a bunch of Treasure Chests for you.

----------


## Kier

Nice Bogie. Chests are always useful. The 3rd one is giving flashbacks to Shania Twain dress in "That Don't Impress Me Much"

----------


## Bogie

A new couch in several colors:



In use example:

----------


## Tiana

Nice, that seems useful.

----------


## Kier

Very Colorful.

----------


## Bogie

I have been slacking!  Almost half a year since I posted any new Elements.  Well, it is a holiday weekend, and it is cold and rainy so I kicked my butt and made a bunch of baskets.  Not the most exciting thing, but hopefully they will be useful.

----------


## Tiana

Unexciting things are often the most useful for general battlemapping! Thanks, Bogie!

----------


## heruca

Those are great, Bogie. Thanks!

----------


## Bogie

> Those are great, Bogie. Thanks!


Thanks Hernan, and you are welcome to include them in the free art with MapForge if you would like.

----------


## rdanhenry

Now I just need to figure out a scenario where the PCs need to pick the right basket out of a bunch of different baskets!

----------


## Bogie

> Now I just need to figure out a scenario where the PCs need to pick the right basket out of a bunch of different baskets!


The basket version of the search for the Holy Grail !

----------


## Marilynx

Just finished reading the whole thread. Wow, some of these items are neat!

Is there a gallery where the items are separated by category? 

I've tried to access dundjinni several times, via links in the thread, and can't get there -- it times out, or I'm told it is unavailable.

----------


## Bogie

> Just finished reading the whole thread. Wow, some of these items are neat!
> 
> Is there a gallery where the items are separated by category? 
> 
> I've tried to access dundjinni several times, via links in the thread, and can't get there -- it times out, or I'm told it is unavailable.


Thanks Marilynx.  Glad you enjoyed it.
Mark Oliva compiled everything I posted from the start of this thread through 2016 and is hosting it in several formats on the Vintyri Project website.  The DundJinni download is set up for use with The DundJinni program, but it really is just all .png files so they can be used with most graphics programs.  Here is the link to the DJ download:
Bogie's Mapping Elements Download

The DundJinni Forums site has been down for a few months.  We don't know if it is permanently gone or not.

----------


## Tiana

I have a copy in my backups of up to a point maybe a year, year and a half ago, I think I downloaded everything but I didn't sort it very well compared to Mark's, that's just how I sorted it for me, but mine goes to a later point in time than Mark's. https://drive.google.com/file/d/16E6...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for posting that Tiana!

----------


## MicahelHaag36

> Tiana mentioned it and I have a thing for carpets and rugs, so I made those woven *bamboo chairs* into mats, along with a previous *bamboo chairs* Bogie posted into a mat. I like the 2nd one the best. They are quite small, but i think you could repeat these woven patterns pretty easily to make a larger mat. No shadow on these.
> 
> Thanks for the new _bamboo chairs_, Bogie 
> 
> Attachment 122274Attachment 122273Attachment 122272


I know this thread is very old  :Smile:  But I want to say Thank you for this information...

----------


## Bogie

It has been way to long, but tonight I felt like making something new so here is a new weapons table.  "Place all your weapons on the table before entering the temple" --- And that was all from the first three adventurers!

----------


## rdanhenry

That needs a tidying! A very, very careful tidying.

----------


## Bogie

A new table I just made in multiple colors:

----------


## heruca

Lovely! Thanks, Bogie!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice, Bogie.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks guys, I worked on them a little more and got some of the glare off the center of the tables.

----------


## Edgar Ironpelt

What I've got are small (1/4 inch = 5 feet) simple black/white/gray elements I've created in CorelDraw. 

What's the usual way of uploading vector graphics here on the Cartographers' Guild site?

----------


## Tiana

> What I've got are small (1/4 inch = 5 feet) simple black/white/gray elements I've created in CorelDraw. 
> 
> What's the usual way of uploading vector graphics here on the Cartographers' Guild site?


Probably as a .png or an .svg, in your own thread so that people don't think they're Bogie's art!

----------


## Bogie

> What I've got are small (1/4 inch = 5 feet) simple black/white/gray elements I've created in CorelDraw. 
> 
> What's the usual way of uploading vector graphics here on the Cartographers' Guild site?


I don't know much about uploading vector graphics, but while there is some call for graphics at that scale (mostly in publishing), most battlemaps are created at 1 inch=5 feet scale for printed maps and VTTs.

----------


## Bogie

To celebrate this thread now having reached over half a  million views I have made a few new mapping Elements to share with everyone.

----------


## Tiana

Nice skeleton!

----------

